#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Шуньята махаяны как паринирвана тхеравады

## Greedy

От представителей традиции тхеравады часто можно слышать обвинения в этерналистических идеях, присутствующих в махаяне. В частности, что под шуньятой понимается некий вездесущий ум, который существует и никогда не умирает.

Предлагают сравнить шуньяту махаяны с паринирваной тхеравады, чтобы как либо разрешить это недопонимание.

----------

Руслон (04.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Далай-Лама высказывает махаянское мнение или нет?

Цитирую из Гарвардских лекций: (http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-harv.htm)




> Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала и поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен.
> 
> Однако в учении школы Вайбхашика говорится, что когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас. Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение, заметив, что если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать, и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима. Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом. И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается.


Если махаянское - то тогда налицо прямое противоречие с Тхеравадой. Ибо Будда в суттах утверждает именно так, как сказал Далай-Лама про Вайбхашиков (которые хоть не были тхеравадинами, но имели правильное воззрение на этот счёт ,)

Чтоб не быть голословным, цитирую СН 22.96:

В Саваттхи. И тогда один монах отправился к Благословенному, поклонился ему, и сел рядом. И сидя рядом, тот монах сказал Благословенному: “Учитель, существует ли какая-либо форма, которая постоянна, устойчива, вечна, не подвержена изменениям и будет пребывать такой вечно? Учитель, есть ли какое-либо чувство… восприятие… формации [ума]... сознание, которое постоянно, устойчиво, вечно, не подвержено изменениям и будет пребывать таким вечно?”

“Монах, нет такой формы, которая постоянна, устойчива, вечна, не подвержена изменениям и будет пребывать такой вечно. Нет такого чувства… нет такого восприятия… нет таких формаций… *нет такого сознания, которое постоянно, устойчиво, вечно, не подвержено изменениям и будет пребывать таким вечно*”.

----------

AlexТ (02.03.2012), Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет, это не сравнимо. Шуньята не имеет отношения к париниббане. Однако и "вездесущий ум" не имеет отношения к этерналистических идеях. Это только Zom-у так кажется. Ему и разбираться.

Париниббана - это ниббана без остатка, окончательная ниббана, ее никак нельзя пережить. Ниббана с остаткам переживается при жизни и связана с постижением той самой шуньяты.
Все что касается татхаты и татхагаты требует изучения и разъяснения.

Все концепции татхагатагарбхи, алаявиджняны выходят за пределы палийского канона и нередко отвергаются по этой причине изучающими учение Будды. Однако эти концепции ничуть не противоречат учению Будды и лишь разъясняют заблуждения, возникающие у учеников. Но для этого нужно слушать учителей, которые это разъясняют, а не учеников, которые далеки от понимания.

----------

Lungrig (04.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Далай-Лама высказывает махаянское мнение или нет?
> 
> Цитирую из Гарвардских лекций: (http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-harv.htm)
> 
> Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала и поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен.
> 
> Однако в учении школы Вайбхашика говорится, что когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас. Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение, заметив, что если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать, и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима. Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом. И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается. 
> 
> Если махаянское - то тогда налицо прямое противоречие с Тхеравадой. Ибо Будда в суттах утверждает именно так, как сказал Далай-Лама про Вайбхашиков (которые хоть не были тхеравадинами, но имели правильное воззрение на этот счёт ,)


Zom, Вы, возможно и умнее Нагарджуны и ЕСДЛ вместе взятых  :Smilie: 
Однако прямого противоречия с Тхеравадой - нет, как бы Вам этого ни хотелось. Разве где-то в палийском каноне утверждается, что существуют какая-то личность, которая вступает в ниббану? Или может быть утверждается, что после париниббаны Татхагата не существует?

----------

Lungrig (04.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Говорится "Поток сознания не прерывается". Как здесь можно прочитать что-нибудь вроде "сознание вечно"? Вот от такого непонимания и возникают иллюзии противоречий.

Zom, Вам просто хочется сутты канона читать внимательно и полагать трудности понимания - Вашей ошибкой, а читая сутры и наставления Махаяны - читать через призму недоверия, и полагать трудности понимания ошибкой Махаянских учителей. Такая предрасположенность. 

Но это не значит, что противоречия есть в Учении Будды в изложении учителей Махаяны и в изложении учителей Тхеравады. Противоречия есть в понимании учеников. Дхарма же одна, хоть и объясняется разными словами.

----------

Lungrig (04.03.2012), Pema Sonam (02.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (02.03.2012), Вангдраг (04.03.2012), Викарий (03.03.2012), Сергей Ч (02.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Все концепции татхагатагарбхи, алаявиджняны выходят за пределы палийского канона и нередко отвергаются по этой причине изучающими учение Будды. Однако эти концепции ничуть не противоречат учению Будды и лишь разъясняют заблуждения, возникающие у учеников.


С позиции Будды - такие теории бегают вокруг самости, как собака вокруг столба.

Представьте, монахи, собаку на привязи, что была бы привязана к прочному столбу или колонне. Она бы просто так бы и бегала и крутилась вокруг этого самого столба или колонны. Точно также, монахи, необученный заурядный человек - не навещающий Благородных, не обученный в их дисциплине и их Дхамме; не навещающий чистых [умом] людей, не обученный в их дисциплине и их Дхамме – считает, что:

- форма – это “я”; или что
- “я” владеет формой; или что
- форма находится внутри “я”; или что
- “я” находится в форме.

Он считает, что чувство – это “я”…
Он считает, что восприятие – это “я”...
Он считает, что формации [ума] – это “я”...
Он считает, что сознание – это “я”; или что “я” владеет сознанием; или что сознание находится внутри “я”; или что “я” находится в сознании. 

[Так] он просто бегает и крутится вокруг формы, вокруг чувства, вокруг восприятия, вокруг формаций, вокруг сознания. По мере того, как он продолжает бегать и крутиться вокруг них, он не освобождается от формы, не освобождается от чувства, не освобождается от восприятия, не освобождается от формаций, не освобождается от сознания. Он не освобождается от рождения, старения и смерти. Он не освобождается от печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Он не освобождается от страдания, я говорю вам.

СН 22.99




> Говорится "Поток сознания не прерывается".


Это и означает, что сознание вечно (то есть неспособно угаснуть).

----------

AlexТ (02.03.2012), Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Далай-Лама высказывает махаянское мнение или нет?


Далай-лама популяризирует.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Париниббана - это ниббана без остатка, окончательная ниббана, ее никак нельзя пережить. Ниббана с остаткам переживается при жизни и связана с постижением той самой шуньяты.


Так эту же фразу можно переформулировать.
И вместо паринирваны - это нирвана без остатка, сказать, что нирвана (именно как плод, который достигают архаты) - это париниривана с остатком. Когда этот остаток прекращается (пять совокупностей разваливаются), констатируют паринирвану.

И если мы сравниваем такую паринирвану с шуньятой, то встаёт только одно разногласие. В хинаяне считается, что нирвана (паринирвана с остатком) и последующая паринирвана - это окончательный плод. В махаяне же, основываясь на логических выводах, говорят о том, что прервать пять совокупностей нельзя, а нирвана без остатка архатов - это бездеятельное пребывание в соответствующем самадхи, в котором, пока продолжается это самадхи, пять совокупностей не возникают.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В махаяне же, основываясь на логических выводах, говорят о том, что прервать пять совокупностей нельзя, а нирвана без остатка архатов - это бездеятельное пребывание в соответствующем самадхи, в котором, пока продолжается это самадхи, пять совокупностей не возникают.


Чума.

----------

Raudex (03.03.2012), Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2012), Сергей Ч (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Никому еще не надоело ругаться и пытаться отстаивать свои воззрения с учетом того, что все останутся при своём мнении? Риторический вопрос

----------

Lungrig (04.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (02.03.2012), Аньезка (02.03.2012), Вангдраг (04.03.2012), Викарий (03.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В махаяне же, основываясь на логических выводах, говорят о том, что прервать пять совокупностей нельзя, а нирвана без остатка архатов - это бездеятельное пребывание в соответствующем самадхи, в котором, пока продолжается это самадхи, пять совокупностей не возникают.


Пять совокупностей прервать нельзя, зато можно прервать причину, по которой они возникают- невежество. По этому поводу Нагарджуна сказал:

" Пока воспринимают совокупности [как самосущие], воспринимают их как «я».
При том цеплянии за «я» и карма существует, а из-за нее – перерождение. "

Исходя из этого, особых различий во взглядах Тхеравады и Махаяны по поводу Нирваны (прекращения дукха) нет. То есть восприятие совокупностей как истинно [существующих] привязывает к сансаре, а чтобы освободиться от сансары, необходимо избавиться от ее корня -представления об истинном [существовании]; от него избавляет постижение пустоты – отсутствия самобытия.
А Вы говорите о какой-то мифической Хинаяне, Архаты которой  где-то там зависают, якобы не постигнув реальности формы и прочих [явлений].

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (02.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Пять совокупностей прервать нельзя, зато можно прервать причину, по которой они возникают- невежество.


Это опять же оксюморон. 

Ну как можно считать, что если что-то возникает, то оно не может развалиться?

Вот же, Благословенный говорит в СН 22.18:

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: “Монахи, форма непостоянна. Причина, условие для возникновения формы также непостоянна. Поскольку форма возникла из того, что непостоянно, как она может быть постоянной?

Чувство непостоянно…
Восприятие непостоянно…
Формации [ума] непостоянны…
Сознание непостоянно. Причина, условие для возникновения сознания также непостоянна. Поскольку сознание возникло из того, что непостоянно, как оно может быть постоянным?

А вот в 19-ой:

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: “Монахи, форма страдательна. Причина, условие для возникновения формы также страдательна. Поскольку форма возникла из того, что страдательно, как она может быть счастьем?

Чувство непостоянно…
Восприятие непостоянно…
Формации [ума] непостоянны…
Сознание страдательно. Причина, условие для возникновения сознания также страдательна. Поскольку сознание возникло из того, что страдательно, как оно может быть счастьем?

А вот в 21-ой:

В Саваттхи. И тогда Достопочтенный Ананда подошёл к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: “Учитель, так говорят: “прекращение, прекращение”. Посредством прекращения чего говорится о прекращении?” 

“Ананда, форма непостоянна, обусловлена, возникла зависимо, подвержена разрушению, угасанию, прекращению. Посредством её прекращения говорится о прекращении.

Чувство непостоянно…
Восприятие непостоянно…
Формации [ума] непостоянны...
Сознание непостоянно, обусловлено, возникло зависимо, *подвержено разрушению, угасанию, прекращению*. Посредством его прекращения говорится о прекращении.

Именно посредством прекращения этих вещей, Ананда, говорится о прекращении”.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Чума.


Именно так в махаяне и считают. Например в Ланкаватаре есть следующий пассаж:



> Шраваки же и пратьекабудды похищаются блаженством самадхи, и ум их предаётся здесь паринирване.


В тантраяне считается, что из этого состояния их могут вывести только Будды. Поэтому вполне разумно считать такой плод конечным. Причины его прекращения лежат за пределами самсары.
Так что вполне можно считать паринирвану как пребывания в шуньяте без её постижения. Так как только Будды полностью пребывают и действуют (из-за того что постигли её полностью) в шуньяте. Арьи-бодхисаттвы лишь в той или иной мере с ней знакомы.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> В махаяне же, основываясь на логических выводах,


А что это за выводы и из чего они логически проистекают?




> говорят о том, что прервать пять совокупностей нельзя


почему?




> , а нирвана без остатка архатов - это бездеятельное пребывание в соответствующем самадхи,


Пребывание кого?




> в котором, пока продолжается это самадхи, пять совокупностей не возникают.


Так значит их все таки можно прервать. Или как вы выше сказали, что нельзя? ничего не понятно

----------

Оскольд (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

А вот насчёт монаха-архата, и его париниббаны-без-остатка (из СН 22.85):

“Прежде, друг Сарипутта, когда я был невежественен, я держался за это пагубное воззрение, но теперь, когда я услышал это учение по Дхамме от Достопочтенного Сарипутты, я отбросил это пагубное воззрение и осуществил постижение Дхаммы”[3]. 

“Друг Ямака, если бы тебя спросили: “Друг Ямака, когда монах – архат, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, что происходит с ним после распада тела, после смерти?” – то, будучи спрошенным так, как бы ты ответил?”

“Если бы меня так спросили, друг, я бы ответил: “Друзья, форма непостоянна. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло. Чувство непостоянно… восприятие непостоянно... формации непостоянны… сознание непостоянно. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло”. Будучи спрошенным так, друг, я бы ответил таким образом”.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это опять же оксюморон. 
> 
> Ну как можно считать, что если что-то возникает, то оно не может развалиться?



Так я как раз и не считаю, что однажды возникшее может пребывать вечно. ) Имел ввиду лишь то, что пока есть причина- будет и следствие. А бороться со следствием-умерщвлять аскезой тело и т.п. бесполезно, т.е. именно в этом смысле нельзя прервать совокупности. Прекращение причины (невежества) означает невозникновение более совокупностей.
Нагарджуна цитирует сутры "корзины шравак ):

"Форма – словно скопление пены;
ощущения – как водяные пузыри;
осознания напоминают миражи;
побуждения – [сухие] камыши,
а сознание подобно иллюзии.
Так учит Друг Солнца (Будда)"

----------

Tong Po (03.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (02.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Так я как раз и не считаю, что однажды возникшее может пребывать вечно. )


Ну вот и хорошо .)

----------


## Greedy

> По этому поводу Нагарджуна сказал:
> 
> " Пока воспринимают совокупности [как самосущие], воспринимают их как «я».
> При том цеплянии за «я» и карма существует, а из-за нее – перерождение. "


Здесь не говорится, что если прекратится восприятие скандх как "я", то прекратятся сами скандхи. У архата нет восприятия скандх как "я", но скандхи при этом остаются. Соответственно, кармы более не существуют, не будет и перерождений. Как способ покинуть колесо самсары - это работает.
Но при этом архат не занимается постижением иллюзорности самих скандх. Этого не в хинаяне. Скандхи есть и есть. Они воспринимаются и воспринимаются. Просто себя с ними он более не связывает. Это и является очень важной и фатальной, с точки зрения махаяны, неявной характеристикой самого себя: я - это не эти пять скандх. Поэтому после смерти он окажется там (в шуньяте из которой скандхи и состоят с точки зрения махаяны), где шуньята будет функционировать таким образом, как отсутствие каких-либо скандх.

----------


## Zom

> Но при этом архат не занимается постижением иллюзорности самих скандх.


Потому что они не иллюзорны.

Из СН 22.94

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: “Монахи, я не спорю с миром. Напротив, это мир спорит со мной. Приверженец Дхаммы не спорит ни с кем в мире. В отношении того, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующим, я тоже говорю, что оно не существует. А в отношении того, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, я тоже говорю, что оно существует[1]. 

И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о не существующем? Форму, которая постоянна, устойчива, вечна, не подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующей, и я тоже говорю, что таковой не существует. Чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание, которое постоянно, устойчиво, вечно, не подвержено изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующим, и я тоже говорю, что такового не существует. Это, монахи, то, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о не существующем. 

И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире *счёл бы существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о существующем*? Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, и я тоже говорю, что таковая существует. Чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание, которое непостоянно, страдательно, подвержено изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и я тоже говорю, что таковое существует. Это, монахи, то, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о существующем.

[1] (примечание от Дост. Бодхи) Этот фрагмент является важным противовесом утверждению Будды в Каччанаготта сутте (СН 12.15). Здесь Будда подчёркивает, что он не отрицает все онтологические утверждения, но отрицает только те, которые выходят за рамки возможного переживания. Тогда как в Каччанаготта сутте показывается “срединное учение”, которое исключает статические, субстанционалистические концепции существования и не-существования, данный же отрывок показывает, что то же самое “срединное учение” может согласиться с чётко высказанными утверждениями на онтологические темы. Подтверждение существования 5 совокупностей как непостоянных процессов является аргументом против иллюзионистских теорий, которые считают, будто в мире нет ничего реального [вообще].

А вот ещё его комментарий по этой же теме:

Эти метафоры (особенно примеры с миражом и магической иллюзией) использовались более поздними буддийскими философами, в основном, мадхъямиками. В контексте ранней буддийской мысли с этими примерами нужно быть осторожным. Они не означают, что мир – это иллюзия, но показывают, что наши концепции в отношении мира и собственного существования, сильно искажены процессом познавания. Подобно тому, как мираж или магическая иллюзия основываются на реальных компонентах – песке пустыни или магических приспособлениях – то точно также эти ложные концепции возникают на основании объективно существующих вещей, то есть, пяти совокупностей. Однако, ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит их не такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Вместо текучих и безличных они видятся субстанциональными и самостными.

----------

Ittosai (02.03.2012), Карло (04.03.2012), Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Сергей Ч (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так что вполне можно считать паринирвану как пребывания в шуньяте без её постижения.


Нельзя, ибо паринирвана- это окончание всяких "пребываний" и "пребывающих". )  И судя по всему, у Вас Шуньята- это что-то типа вакуума, в котором кто-то или что-то может пребывать?  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (03.03.2012), Ittosai (02.03.2012), Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но при этом архат не занимается постижением иллюзорности самих скандх.


Так и в Махаяне не говорится, что они иллюзорны. Говорится, что вследствии отсутствия самобытия, они подобны иллюзии, но не иллюзорны.

----------

Won Soeng (02.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Нет никаких различий (по крайней мере принципиальных и глубинных) в понимании Ниббаны и Шуньяты в Тхераваде и Махаяне. Что угасает - три огня (неведение, гнев и жажда). Вместе с ними угасает обусловленный ум вместе с остальными кхандхами. Но в Тхераваде признается, что Ниббана не подобна аннигиляции или смерти материалиста, это не воззрение нигилизма. "Сознание", находящееся за пределами пространства/времени, не входящее в совокупность "винняна-кхандхи", это и есть ниббана дхату, ниродха дхату. Соответственно в Махаяне - шуньята, Дхармадхату, Ваджрадхату.

----------


## AndyZ

Вот еще один взгляд на шуньяту со стороны махаяны  :Smilie: 



> Дзен мастер Шаккьо спросил дзен мастера Сейдо:
> "Ты знаешь как схватить пустоту?"
> Сейдо: "Знаю" и складывает ладоши, хватая воздух.
> Шаккьо: "Ты не знаешь как схватить пустоту!"
> Сейдо: "А как?"
> Шаккьо хватает его за нос и тянет.
> Сейдо: "Осторожно, ты оторвешь мне нос!"
> Шаккьо: "Теперь ты знаешь как схватить пустоту."

----------


## Greedy

> Эти метафоры (особенно примеры с миражом и магической иллюзией) использовались более поздними буддийскими философами, в основном, мадхъямиками. В контексте ранней буддийской мысли с этими примерами нужно быть осторожным. Они не означают, что мир – это иллюзия, но показывают, что наши концепции в отношении мира и собственного существования, сильно искажены процессом познавания. Подобно тому, как мираж или магическая иллюзия основываются на реальных компонентах – песке пустыни или магических приспособлениях – то точно также эти ложные концепции возникают на основании объективно существующих вещей, то есть, пяти совокупностей. Однако, ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит их не такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Вместо текучих и безличных они видятся субстанциональными и самостными.


Именно это и подразумевается мадххямиками, когда речь идёт об иллюзорности.
Если Вы говорите, что это - существует, то это не что иное как "мысль об объекте", что уже означает, что это загрязённое восприятие. Вы не просто воспринимаете объект, скажем, глазом. Вы ещё и считаете, что он именно такой.
Если же Вы говорите, что это - не существует, то получается та же самая ситуация.
Если мы убираем это загрязнённое восприятие, то мы просто воспринимаем некий объект. У нас нет на его счёт никаких мыслей, существует он или не существует. Это в мадхъямаке и называется подобным иллюзии. Объект воспринимается. Он есть в восприятии, но никаких умственных характеристик о том, какой он, существует он или фантазия, или не существует, Вы не делаете.

----------


## Zom

> "Сознание", находящееся за пределами пространства/времени, не входящее в совокупность "винняна-кхандхи", это и есть ниббана дхату, ниродха дхату. Соответственно в Махаяне - шуньята, Дхармадхату, Ваджрадхату.


Нет такого сознания. Никакого вечного сознания в ниббане нет и ниббана - это не сознание ни в каком виде.




> Если Вы говорите, что это - существует, то это не что иное как "мысль об объекте", что уже означает, что это загрязённое восприятие.


Смотрите, что говорит сам Будда: 

А в отношении того, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, я тоже говорю, что оно существует. И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о существующем? Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, *и я тоже говорю, что таковая существует*. 


То есть Будда говорит, что форма (и иные кхандхи) реально существует. Это не иллюзия. И это утверждение напрямую расходится с махаянистическим.

----------

Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А что это за выводы и из чего они логически проистекают?


Это вытекает из исследования вопросов возникновения, пребывания и исчезновения.
Скажем, у Вас возникает некий зрительный образ. Что это такое? Что именно возникает? Каким образом он возникает? Какими собственными характеристиками обладает именно этот зрительный образ, что мы наделяем его самостью, выделяя его из всех остальных?
Все эти исследования приводят к тому, что мы не можем сказать ничего конкретного про этот зрительный образ, кроме того, что он воспринимается.

Таким образом и определяется шуньята. Это вот такая никак не определяемая штука, которая переживается таким образом. В частности, она переживается как пять скандх. Если мы цепляемся к этим скандхам, то таким образом создаётся карма. Т.е. выделенный нами зрительный образ будет претерпевать изменения. И мы не сможем найти ничего в рамках цепляния к скандхам, что не подвергалось бы постоянным изменениям.




> Пребывание кого?


Если предыдущее исследование продолжить дальше, то пять скандх будут неотличными от шуньяты. А так как шуньята по определению не детерминируется, то сказать, что она прерывается никак нельзя. Это привело бы к её детерминации.
И по этой же причине, мы не можем говорить и о том, кто цепляется за скандхи (т.е. крутится в колесе самсары). Это опять же будет сама шуньята, которая никак не детерминируется.




> Так значит их все таки можно прервать. Или как вы выше сказали, что нельзя? ничего не понятно


Прервать можно не сами скандхи (которые есть восприятие шуньяты), а способ восприятия, который проявляется как скандхи. Будет шуньята без проявлений. Но так как сама шуньята не познана, это очередное преходящее состояние. И именно то, что это состояние преходящее, т.е. его не было, а теперь оно есть, то оно, в конце концов, прекратится. Т.е. когда-нибудь возникнут причины, по которой снова появятся какие-либо проявления в виде скандх.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но так как сама шуньята не познана, это очередное преходящее состояние.
> Т.е. когда-нибудь возникнут причины, по которой снова появятся какие-либо проявления в виде скандх.


С чего Вы взяли, что это самое _"преходящее состояние"_ имеет какое-то отношение к Архатам? Они как раз таки постигают эту самую "шуньяту" (саббэ дхамма анатта) и освобождаются от сансары, иначе не назывались бы Архатами.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Смотрите, что говорит сам Будда: 
> 
> А в отношении того, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, я тоже говорю, что оно существует. И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о существующем? Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, и я тоже говорю, что таковая существует. 
> 
> 
> То есть Будда говорит, что форма (и иные кхандхи) *реально* существует. Это не иллюзия. И это утверждение напрямую расходится с махаянистическим.


Здесь Вы приводите то, как мудрецы (в том числе везде в мадхъямаке) определяют существование.



> Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, и я тоже говорю, что таковая существует.


Вы же по какой-то причине говорите о *реальности* существования, хотя об этом здесь речи не идёт.
А речь идёт о том, что мудрецы, и Будда с ними согласен, говорят о том, что непостоянно, страдательно, подвержено изменениям, как о существующем.
А также о том, что мудрецы, и Будда с ними согласен, говорят о том, что постоянно, устойчиво, вечно, неподвержено изменения, как о не существующем.

Всё. Ничего более в этом отрывке нет. Ни о каком *реальном* утверждении какого-то существования скандх нет. Мудрецы бы сказали о них как о существующих. Будда согласился бы с ними. Но сам Будда, так как он, будучи Архатом, свободен от навешивания ярлыков на предметы (он их просто воспринимает, какими они воспринимают), ничего утверждать про скандхи не стал бы. Они воспринимаются и всё. Кто-то говорит, что скандхи существуют. Но самим скандхам, которые просто воспринимаются, от этого утверждения ни горячо, ни холодно.

----------


## Zom

Вот тут мне Легба подкинул ссыль на труд Асанги. Там Асанга утверждает такую вещь:

"Все вещи изначально невозникшие, не уничтожимые, изначально успокоенные, полностью угасшие". 

По сути отсюда дальше выводится что сансара - это нирвана, и что "все загрязнённые (а не составные!) вещи страдательны". Соответственно, ни от каких сансарных вещей избавляться не надо, так как они не страдательны по своей сути. И это, видимо, и есть одна из "четырёх печатей", которые тут периодически любят постить .)

Вот это - принципиальное и тотально глубинное разногласие с Тхеравадой (и со всеми теми словами Будды, что я выше привёл). Будда в суттах такого никогда не утверждал. То есть это - частное богословское мнение, которое впоследствии берётся в махаяне за непреложную истину. И дальше пошло-поехало.

----------

Raudex (03.03.2012), Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет такого сознания. Никакого вечного сознания в ниббане нет и ниббана - это не сознание ни в каком виде.
> 
> 
> 
> Смотрите, что говорит сам Будда: 
> 
> А в отношении того, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, я тоже говорю, что оно существует. И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о существующем? Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, *и я тоже говорю, что таковая существует*. 
> 
> 
> То есть Будда говорит, что форма (и иные кхандхи) реально существует. Это не иллюзия. И это утверждение напрямую расходится с махаянистическим.


Zom, расходятся Ваши представления о том, что утверждает Махаяна с тем, что утверждает Тхеравада. Вы просто не хотите слышать.

----------

Lungrig (04.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Всё. Ничего более в этом отрывке нет. Ни о каком реальном утверждении какого-то существования скандх нет


Здасьте. Как раз наоборот - Будда говорит что ФОРМА реально существует. Но она непостоянна и т.д. И так далее.

Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, и я тоже говорю, *что таковая существует*. 

То есть Будда нигде не говорит, что форма - это некая не-существующая иллюзия, как считают махаянисты.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Скажите, есть ли упоминание о татхате в ПК?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здасьте. Как раз наоборот - Будда говорит что ФОРМА реально существует. Но она непостоянна и т.д. И так далее.
> 
> Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, и я тоже говорю, *что таковая существует*. 
> 
> То есть Будда нигде не говорит, что форма - это некая не-существующая иллюзия, как считают махаянисты.



Мудрец в этом мире счел бы существующим.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот тут мне Легба подкинул ссыль на труд Асанги. Там Асанга утверждает такую вещь:
> 
> "Все вещи изначально невозникшие, не уничтожимые, изначально успокоенные, полностью угасшие".


Не вижу особых расхождений со сказанным Буддой о Нирване:

"Здесь не находят опоры четыре стихии твердости, текучести, жара и движения; вместе уничтожаются представления о длине и ширине, о тонком и грубом, о добре и зле, о имени и образе; нет здесь ни этого мира, ни иного, нет ухода, прихода или пребывания, ни смерти, ни рождения, ни объектов чувств". 





> По сути отсюда дальше выводится что сансара - это нирвана, и что "все загрязнённые (а не составные!) вещи страдательны". Соответственно, ни от каких сансарных вещей избавляться не надо, так как они не страдательны по своей сути. И это, видимо, и есть одна из "четырёх печатей", которые тут периодически любят постить .)


Ну это же неправильно- ни с точки зрения Тхеравады, ни с точки зрения Махаяны. Зачем же Вы поддерживаете эти заблуждения? ) Как это не надо избавляться от сансарных вещей? Это ведь одна из самых первых установок в Махаяне- порождение отречения. Вот Чже Цонкапа говорит:

" Ведь пока ум полностью привязан к обусловленным [вещам], не возникает желание освободиться от сансары. Этой [привязанности] противопоставлено учение о процессе непостоянства и страдания, вследствие [обдумывания] которого возникает желание выйти из обусловленного существования. "

----------


## Greedy

> Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, и я тоже говорю, *что таковая существует*.


Для Вас слово "таковая" равнозначна слову "реально".
Для меня это означает, что об этом говорят как о существующем. Если никто говорить не будет, с формой ничего не произойдёт. Не важно, знает ли о ней хоть кто-то, что она существует или это иллюзия, форма как воспринималась, так и будет воспринимать.

Суть этой полемики такова, что махаянисты говорят, что если мы хотим достичь чистого восприятия того, что воспринимается, то нам надо прекратить считать воспринимаемое существующим или не существующим.





> Вот тут мне Легба подкинул ссыль на труд Асанги. Там Асанга утверждает такую вещь:
> 
> "Все вещи изначально невозникшие, не уничтожимые, изначально успокоенные, полностью угасшие".


И именно об этом в труде Асанге. Как только мы прекратим размышлять о том, что реально, а что нет, что существует, а что не существует или иллюзия, то всё успокоится. Останется только чистое восприятие.

----------


## Greedy

Кстати, говоря о существовании и не существовании, есть очень много хороших примеров.

Скажем, мы видим ложку.
Мы считаем, что она существует (скандха виджняны). У нас может появится в связи с этим желание взять эту ложку (скандха самсакры).
Или мы считает, что ложка не существует (виджняна). У нас может появится в связи с этим желание проверить, действительно ли она не существует, попробовав её взять (самскара).

Всё. Ничего другого в этом вопросе нет. Есть некое представление, с этим представлением, в том или ином виде, будет связан мотивированный поступок. Если мы эту связь понимаем, то нас не волнует, существует или не существует ложка. Мы просто понимаем, что действуем не случайным образом, а в согласии с представлениями, которыми обладаем.

----------


## Zom

> Не вижу особых расхождений со сказанным Буддой о Нирване:


А говорится не о нирване. Говорится обо всех вещах. Дхаммах, если быть точным, ибо это абхидхаммический трактат. 




> у это же неправильно- ни с точки зрения Тхеравады, ни с точки зрения Махаяны.


Ошибаетесь. Как раз надо, ибо сами вещи (объективно) страдательны. Если бы они такими не были - то и избавляться от них не нужно было бы.




> Суть этой полемики такова, что махаянисты говорят, что если мы хотим достичь чистого восприятия того, что воспринимается, то нам надо прекратить считать воспринимаемое существующим или не существующим.


Вот именно. А Будда считал воспринимаемое существующим. Но существующим взаимозависимо. НО - существующим реально.




> И именно об этом в труде Асанге. Как только мы прекратим размышлять о том, что реально, а что нет, что существует, а что не существует или иллюзия, то всё успокоится. Останется только чистое восприятие.


Нет, там говорится о характеристике дхамм. Объективной характеристике.




> Скажем, мы видим ложку.
> Мы считаем, что она существует (скандха виджняны). У нас может появится в связи с этим желание взять эту ложку (скандха самсакры).
> Или мы считает, что ложка не существует (виджняна). У нас может появится в связи с этим желание проверить, действительно ли она не существует, попробовав её взять (самскара).
> 
> Всё. Ничего другого в этом вопросе нет


В том и дело, что есть.

В этом труде идёт классическая между-школьная баталия на предмет объективного существования дхамм. 
Вот, к примеру, как в статье на кругосвете об этом пишут:
http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/kultura_....html?page=0,2

Стхавиравадин отвергает и другую пару «экстремальностей» – будто дхармы могут быть соединены друг с другом только «физически», а не посредством идей, и будто они не связаны в своих агрегатах (типа скандх) реальной связью. В вопросе о том, какие начала следует включить в список «необусловленных» (абсолютных) дхарм, стхавиравадины, как и самматии, занимают позицию принципиального минимализма, отвергая включение в него «сферы бесконечного пространства» и пространства вообще, принимавшихся в таковом качестве почти всеми школами, и такие нововведения, как возведение в этот ранг звеньев цепочки пратитьясамутпады, «устойчивости» на пути к «освобождению», достижение прекращения (ниродха) флуктуаций сознания, плоды монашеского подвижничества, «таковость» (татхата) вещей, которой предстояло большое будущее у махаянистов-виджнянавадинов или сами четыре «благородные истины» о страдании – суть всего буддийского учения. Реалист-стхавиравадин отвергает и отрицание реальности свойств сознания, на чем настаивали школы раджагариков и сиддхатиков. Неприемлемо для него было допущенное некоторыми школами смешение различных «регионов реальности», вроде антропоморфизации материи как благой или дурной на том основании, что она участвует в поведении субъекта, наделенного телом, которое может быть благим или дурным или, напротив, сведения самого восьмеричного пути освобождения от страдания к материальным факторам на том основании, что практиковать его может только тот, кто наделен телом, а звука – к породившей его мысли. Но не устраивало стхавиравадина и полное разделение их, предложенное, например, теми, кто считал витальность совершенно непричастной материальности.

----------

Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ошибаетесь. Как раз надо, ибо сами вещи (объективно) страдательны. Если бы они такими не были - то и избавляться от них не нужно было бы.


Если память не изменяет, то нечто подобное уже пытались разобрать несколько месяцев назад. И ваши, Zom, аргументы тогда показались для остальных несколько слабоватыми. Вещи как раз не страдательны, страдательны скорее элементы сознания, связанные с восприятием ,переживанием и пр. Никакой внешний объект сам по себе не обладает качеством страдания. Страдание есть только в сознании воспринимающей личности. И это страдание опять-таки будет обусловленным предыдущими состояниями сознания. Всё это субъективно и индивидуально.

----------

Lungrig (04.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> В тантраяне считается, что из этого состояния их могут вывести только Будды.


Согласно суттам, Париниббана  это финальное прекращение скандх и их не возникновение так как отсутствует вся причина для нового возникновения. 

Также Архат не "находиться в Ниббане", так как можно его оттуда вывести?

----------

Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Сергей Ч (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (03.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, а что значит существующим реально? Почему Вы находите тождество, между взаимной зависимостью и реальностью?
Махаяна именно представления о реальности критикует, поскольку чаще всего представления о реальности этерналистичны.
Вроде как нечто существует независимо от сознания  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Если память не изменяет, то нечто подобное уже пытались разобрать несколько месяцев назад. И ваши, Zom, аргументы тогда показались для остальных несколько слабоватыми. Вещи как раз не страдательны, страдательны скорее элементы сознания,


Забавно. Аргументы Будды для вас слабоваты? Ну тогда я уж ничего не могу поделать, раз оно так ))

Вот это тоже будет полезно усвоить:

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: “Монахи, если бы этот элемент земли был бы всецело страдательным, погружённым в страдание, пропитан страданием, и если бы он не был [также] пропитан удовольствием – то существа не очаровывались бы им. Но поскольку элемент земли также приятен[1], погружён в удовольствие, пропитан удовольствием и не пропитан [только лишь] страданием, то существа очаровываются им. 

Монахи, если бы элемент воды…
Монахи, если бы элемент огня…
Монахи, если бы элемент воздуха был бы всецело страдательным, погружённым в страдание, пропитан страданием, и если бы он не был [также] пропитан удовольствием – то существа не очаровывались бы им. Но поскольку элемент воздуха также приятен, погружён в удовольствие, пропитан удовольствием и не пропитан [только лишь] страданием, то существа очаровываются им.

СН 14.34




> Zom, а что значит существующим реально? Почему Вы находите тождество, между взаимной зависимостью и реальностью?
> Махаяна именно представления о реальности критикует, поскольку чаще всего представления о реальности этерналистичны.
> Вроде как нечто существует независимо от сознания


А что - вы думаете что нет ничего, что было бы отдельным от сознания? То есть опять начинаем эту тему про "дурацкий солипсизм" что ли?

----------

Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сообщение от Greedy
> 
> 
> Кстати, говоря о существовании и не существовании, есть очень много хороших примеров.
> 
> Скажем, мы видим ложку.
> Мы считаем, что она существует (скандха виджняны). У нас может появится в связи с этим желание взять эту ложку (скандха самсакры).
> Или мы считает, что ложка не существует (виджняна). У нас может появится в связи с этим желание проверить, действительно ли она не существует, попробовав её взять (самскара).
> 
> ...


И что же здесь есть, кроме осознавания этой связи?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот именно. А Будда считал воспринимаемое существующим. Но существующим взаимозависимо. НО - существующим реально.


Ну так если все дхармы существуют лишь постольку, поскольку являются взаимозависимыми, то следовательно они лишены самоприроды, и говорить о реальном существовании можно лишь на относительном уровне, тогда как в абсолютном смысле они изначально пусты. Как говорится  в «Сутре сердца Праджня-парамиты»: 

«Для всех дхарм пустота — их [общий] сущностный признак. Они не рождаются и не гибнут, не загрязняются и не очищаются, не увеличиваются и не уменьшаются».

----------


## Won Soeng

> Согласно суттам, Париниббана  это финальное прекращение скандх и их не возникновение так как отсутствует вся причина для нового возникновения. 
> 
> Также Архат не "находиться в Ниббане", так как можно его оттуда вывести?


Если существо не заботится обо всех существах, такое существо проводит границу между собой и другими существами и не познает всю глубину анатта.
Но архаты здесь действительно ни при чем. Речь идет о тех, кто считал себя архатами, но не являлся ими, поскольку сохранял тонкие омрачения и являлся по сути дела невозвращающимся, перерождающимся в самых тонких сферах арупалоки, без возможности вернуться, не испытывая никаких порывов, но продолжая движение от момента к моменту.

По крайней мере я это так понимаю. То, что терминология "поехала" - тоже понятно. А вся причина в том, что отказались ясно называть архатов - архатами, анагаминов - анагаминами, сакадагаминов - сакадагаминами, сотопанн - сотопаннами.

Это такое личное мнение.

----------


## Won Soeng

Так все же - существует ли реальное независимо от сознания, или рупа взаимообусловлена с нама?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Забавно. Аргументы Будды для вас слабоваты? Ну тогда я уж ничего не могу поделать, раз оно так ))


Ну во-первых я сильно сомневаюсь в переводе некоторых терминов. Как может быть страдательным стул в соседнем помещении? Никак. Он сам по себе не страдает  :Smilie:  Понятие страдания свойственно только тому, что может ощущаться, переживаться. Соответственно это может относиться только к сознанию субъекта, но никак не к внешнему объекту. Страдание вызывает как раз не сам внешний объект, а реакция на него в сознании личности. Вдобавок говориться скорее о дхармах (дхаммах), а не явлениях в целом.




> А что - вы думаете что нет ничего, что было бы отдельным от сознания?


Вполне. Мебель в соседней комнате, про которую вы не знаете, она отделена от вашего сознания? да. Она есть, но  она отделена от вашего восприятия.




> То есть опять начинаем эту тему про "дурацкий солипсизм" что ли?


"Дурацкий солипсизм" гораздо лучше чем бездумное полагание на тексты. Анализ не отменял и Шакьямуни.

----------

Lungrig (04.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ну так если все дхармы существуют лишь постольку, поскольку являются взаимозависимыми, то следовательно они лишены самоприроды, и говорить о реальном существовании можно лишь на относительном уровне, тогда как в абсолютном смысле они изначально пусты. Как говорится в «Сутре сердца Праджня-парамиты»:
> 
> «Для всех дхарм пустота — их [общий] сущностный признак. Они не рождаются и не гибнут


Вот именно. Только Будда-то говорит, что они *рождаются и гибнут*.

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти четыре элемента. Какие четыре?

٭  элемент земли
٭  элемент воды
٭  элемент огня
٭  элемент воздуха

Те жрецы и отшельники, которые не понимают то, какими они являются на самом деле - *возникновение и угасание*, привлекательность, опасность, спасение в отношении этих четырёх элементов - таких я не считаю жрецами среди жрецов и отшельниками среди отшельников, и эти почтенные не входят, познав это для себя самостоятельно посредством прямого знания в этой самой жизни, и не пребывают в цели отшельничества или в цели жречества.
Но, монахи, те жрецы и отшельники, которые понимают то, какими они являются на самом деле - возникновение и угасание, привлекательность, опасность, спасение в отношении этих четырёх элементов - тех я считаю жрецами среди жрецов и отшельниками среди отшельников, и эти почтенные входят, познав это для себя самостоятельно посредством прямого знания в этой самой жизни, и пребывают в цели отшельничества или в цели жречества».

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

или во - 


В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: “Монахи, возникновение, продолжительность, образование и проявление элемента земли является также возникновением, продолжительностью и проявлением старения и смерти. 

Возникновение, продолжительность, образование и проявление элемента воды… огня… воздуха является также возникновением, продолжительностью и проявлением старения и смерти. 

Прекращение, угасание, исчезновение элемента земли… воды… огня… воздуха является также прекращением страдания, угасанием болезни, исчезновением старения и смерти”.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Федор Ф (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ну во-первых я сильно сомневаюсь в переводе некоторых терминов. Как может быть страдательным стул в соседнем помещении? Никак. Он сам по себе не страдает


А тем не менее Будда его использует. И знаете почему? Потому что то, что является непостоянным, то является и страдательным. Страдательным в том смысле, что приносит страдание, а не счастье. А не потому что "болит", как вы подумали.




> Страдание вызывает как раз не сам внешний объект, а реакция на него в сознании личности.


В том числе и сам внешний объект. Будда был просветлённым, но его страдательное тело реально доставляло ему вполне реальные телесные боли, то есть страдания.

----------

Федор Ф (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все санскары - неудовлетворительны (дукха). Стул в другой комнате - неудовлетворителен, есть он сейчас в актуальном моменте сознания или нет.

----------

Zom (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (03.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот именно. Только Будда-то говорит, что они *рождаются и гибнут*.


На относительном уровне это действительно так. Но Вы же не будете отрицать, что именно постижение пустоты освобождает от сансары? Т.е. одного лишь понимания непостоянства (анитьи) недостаточно. Снова процитирую Чже Цонкапу:

"В «Шестидесяти доводах» сказано:
Процесс возникновения и разрушения разъяснен с важной целью.
Познавая возникновение, познают разрушение.
Познавая разрушение, познают непостоянство.
Познавая непостоянство, постигают святую Дхарму.

Те, кто постигает, что происходящее зависимо
не возникает и не разрушается, –
переправляются через океан
обусловленного существования с его [дурными] воззрениями.
Так следует понимать [цель упомянутого учения].


Ведь пока ум полностью привязан к обусловленным [вещам], не возникает желание освободиться от сансары. Этой [привязанности] противопоставлено учение о процессе непостоянства и страдания, вследствие [обдумывания] которого возникает желание выйти из бусловленного существования.

Затем, если [практикующий], исходя из [познания] возникновения и разрушения, постигает святую Дхарму, учащую, что зависимое (обусловленное) не возникает и не прекращается само по себе, он освобождается от сансары. Поэтому Путь Освобождения заключается именно в постижении отсутствия самобытия личности и явлений, а путь [познания] непостоянства и прочего понимайте как средство порождения этого [постижения] – путь упражнения. "

----------

Lungrig (04.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012), Сергей Хабаров (02.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Все санскары - неудовлетворительны (дукха). Стул в другой комнате - неудовлетворителен, есть он сейчас в актуальном моменте сознания или нет.


Да. На эту тему есть даже сутта (SN 22.96).

В прошлом, монах, я был кшатрийским царём, помазанным на царство. У меня было восемьдесят четыре тысячи городов, столицей которых был Кусавати. У меня было восемьдесят четыре тысячи дворцов, главным из которых был дворец Дхаммы. У меня было восемьдесят четыре тысячи остроконечных павильонов, главным из которых был павильон Великий Собор. У меня было восемьдесят четыре тысячи диванов.. (т.д.)

... Так, монах, все эти формации (санкхара) минули, исчезли, изменились. Столь непостоянны все формации, монах, столь неустойчивы, столь ненадёжны. Этого достаточно, монах, чтобы ощутить отвращение ко всем формациям, достаточно для того, чтобы стать беспристрастным по отношению к ним, достаточно, чтобы освободиться от них”.

Здесь Будда совершенно чётко называет санкхарами объективные физические вещи.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

К объективности вещей. Говорится, что при условии сознания возникает нама-рупа. А не при условии нама-рупа возникает сознание. Говорится что при условии порывов возникает сознание. 
Все вещи - это нама-рупа. Выходя за пределы чувственно воспринимаемого, выходя за пределы нама-рупа, обнаруживаем неведение, порывы и сознание.

----------


## AndyZ

> Ну так если все дхармы существуют лишь постольку, поскольку являются взаимозависимыми, то следовательно они лишены самоприроды, и говорить о реальном существовании можно лишь на относительном уровне, тогда как в абсолютном смысле они изначально пусты. Как говорится  в «Сутре сердца Праджня-парамиты»: 
> 
> «Для всех дхарм пустота — их [общий] сущностный признак. Они не рождаются и не гибнут, не загрязняются и не очищаются, не увеличиваются и не уменьшаются».


Я где-то читал, что в ПК вообще нет таких понятий как "относительное" и "абсолютное" и это было добавлено уже позже и получило наибольшее развитее в Пражна Парамита литературе. Т.е. если польностью опираться на ПК - "абсолютного" и не найти. Насколько я понимаю ПК, особенно ранние сутты, рассматривают вопросы именно с относительной точки зрения.

----------


## Zom

> На относительном уровне это действительно так.


В том-то и дело, что это и НЕ на относительном уровне так, а на абсолютном. Ведь эти два уровня связаны, а не раздельны. 




> Но Вы же не будете отрицать, что именно постижение пустоты освобождает от сансары?


Как раз именно постижение пустотности на абсолютном уровне освобождает от сансары. На уровне же условном это будет лишь концепцией.




> Я где-то читал, что в ПК вообще нет таких понятий как "относительное" и "абсолютное" и это было добавлено уже позже и получило наибольшее развитее в Пражна Парамита литературе. Т.е. если польностью опираться на ПК - "абсолютного" и не найти. Насколько я понимаю ПК, особенно ранние сутты, рассматривают вопросы именно с относительной точки зрения.


Есть такие понятия. Даже если не брать палийскую Абхидхамму (которая совершенно чётко об этом открыто говорит), есть и в суттах такие вещи.

Вот это пример рассмотрения с позиции абсолютной истины: 

«Учитель, кто чувствует?»
«Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «чувствует». Если бы я сказал «чувствует», тогда бы вопрос «Кто чувствует?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает чувство?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из контакта как необходимого условия возникает чувство. Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда».
«Учитель, кто жаждет?»
«Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «жаждет». Если бы я сказал «жаждет», тогда бы вопрос «Кто жаждет?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает жажда?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из чувства как необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние». 

А вот это - с относительной: 

Сарипутта, так сказано: «Вступивший в поток, вступивший в поток». И кто же такой, Сарипутта, вступивший в поток?»
«Тот, кто обладает этим Благородным Восьмеричным Путём, Учитель, и является тем, кого называют вступившим в поток. То есть - такой-то почтенный с таким-то именем из такого-то клана».


В первом случае, если применять условную истину, Будда бы ответил: "Кто чувствует? Такой-то почтенный из такого-то клана". Но он иначе говорит. Во втором случае он бы ответил: "Кто обладает Восьмеричным Путём? Я не говорю, что кто-то обладает им. Если бы я сказал, "обладает", то вопрос "Кто обладает?" был бы верным, но я не говорю так". Но он (точнее Сарипутта в данном случае) иначе отвечает.

В первом случае рассматриваются дхаммы. Чувство, контакт, восприятие, жажда. Это уровень абсолютной истины.
Во втором случае рассматривается индивид (пуггала). Такой-то человек с таким-то именем. Это уровень относительной истины.

----------

AndyZ (02.03.2012), Карло (05.03.2012), Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Сергей Ч (02.03.2012), Федор Ф (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Если существо не заботится обо всех существах, такое существо проводит границу между собой и другими существами и не познает всю глубину анатта.


Вопрос: Если "я нету", то как могут быть другие? 

Почему Архаты не могут помогать другим? Если бы не было Великого Собора, то мы бы не получили Дхамму Будды. То что мы знаем о Дхамме это благодаря Архатам первого Собора.

Я считаю что тонущий другого тонущего не спасет. Надо сначала самому спастись а потом помогать.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

В Ваджраяне обычные загрязнённые скандхи преобразуются в пять видов мудростей. Т.е. в очищенные "скандхи" Будды.

----------

Оскольд (03.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда говорится, что дхармы пусты, они не рождаются и не гибнут, это говорится в глубокой праджняпарамите (анализ качеств ума, четвертая основа памятования).
В этом мире цепляния к чувствам дхармы рождаются и гибнут, поэтому снова и снова образуются пять совокупностей цепляния (нама-рупа).

Кстати вопрос. В анализе ПС (СН12.2) при описании нама-рупа говорится, что нама включает в себя чувства, восприятие, порывы, контакт и сознание. Когда говорится о пяти совокупностях, говорится только о чувствах, восприятии, порывах и сознании. Интересно, где еще нама рассматривается включающей контакт?

----------


## Greedy

> Здесь Будда совершенно чётко называет санкхарами объективные физические вещи.


Эти объективно физическим вещи почему-то встречаются именно в количестве 84 тысяч. И городов, и даже диванов. Сдаётся, что речь идёт об аналогиях.

----------


## Нико

> Кстати вопрос. В анализе ПС (СН12.2) при описании нама-рупа говорится, что нама включает в себя чувства, восприятие, порывы, контакт и сознание. Когда говорится о пяти совокупностях, говорится только о чувствах, восприятии, порывах и сознании. Интересно, где еще нама рассматривается включающей контакт?


Нама-рупа, как я понимаю, это нама-рупа. А есть ещё,помимо неё, ощущение, различение, формирующие факторы и сознание. Вот все и пять совокупностей.

----------


## Zom

> Эти объективно физическим вещи почему-то встречаются именно в количестве 84 тысяч. И городов, и даже диванов. Сдаётся, что речь идёт об аналогиях.


Почему 84000? Потому что Будда описывает время, когда он был царём и ему принадлежало много-много вещей, которые и сосчитать-то непросто. 84000 в индийской трактовке означает "просто очень много".




> Интересно, где еще нама рассматривается включающей контакт?


Например, в МН 111, где Сарипутта перечисляет все присутствующие в состоянии джханы дхаммы сознания.

Какие бы качества ни были в первой джхане - направленное внимание, удерживаемое внимание, восторг, счастье, однонаправленность, контакт, чувство, восприятие, намерение, сознание (читта), желание, решимость, настойчивость, осознанность, непоколебимость, внимание - он выделил их одно за другим. Он знал, как они возникают, знал, как они пребывают, знал, как они угасают. Он распознал: "Вот как эти качества, отсутствуя, возникли. Побыв, они исчезли".

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Эти объективно физическим вещи почему-то встречаются именно в количестве 84 тысяч.


Индуские 84 тыщи - это наши стопитцот  :Smilie:

----------

Тао (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Эти объективно физическим вещи почему-то встречаются именно в количестве 84 тысяч. И городов, и даже диванов. Сдаётся, что речь идёт об аналогиях.


Сдаётся, что о видах концепций -- эмоций.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос: Если "я нету", то как могут быть другие? 
> 
> Почему Архаты не могут помогать другим? Если бы не было Великого Собора, то мы бы не получили Дхамму Будды. То что мы знаем о Дхамме это благодаря Архатам первого Собора.
> 
> Я считаю что тонущий другого тонущего не спасет. Надо сначала самому спастись а потом помогать.


"Я нету" - это тоже не совсем корректная форма  :Smilie:  "Я есть" - заблуждение, но и "меня нет" - тоже заблуждение  :Smilie: 
Правильные взгляды не так-то просто постичь. Даже если они выражены 84000 способами.

----------


## Greedy

> Сдаётся, что о видах концепций -- эмоций.


Вот и я того же мнения.
Но товарищи говорят, что речь о реальных вещах, реальных городах, соборах, диванах...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нама-рупа, как я понимаю, это нама-рупа. А есть ещё,помимо неё, ощущение, различение, формирующие факторы и сознание. Вот все и пять совокупностей.


Ну да, я тоже так думал. Оказалось, что именно нама это и есть чувственная оценка, различение, порывы и сознание. Четыре скандхи, плюс рупаскандха.
Причем нама-рупа как звено взаимозависимого возникновения, это не в полной мере пять совокупностей. Возможны разные коннотации, не совпадающие на 100%. Потому что пять совокупностей это не вся нама-рупа, а пять совокупностей цепляния. 

Мне не хватает способностей анализировать качества ума с нужной ясностью и точностью. Поэтому я не могу сказать из своего опыта, как это на самом деле. Только предполагаю, сравниваю суждения и пытаюсь смоделировать искусственный интеллект. Если что-то не удается смоделировать, не работает, значит я что-то неправильно понимаю. Но немало выводов уже сделано.

----------


## Нико

> Индуские 84 тыщи - это наши стопитцот


Обычно переводится с тибетского как "мириады". Но я в этом слове не уверена. Про 84 тыщи на тибетском пока не слышала. Может, filoleg уточнит.

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, я тоже так думал. Оказалось, что именно нама это и есть чувственная оценка, различение, порывы и сознание. Четыре скандхи, плюс рупаскандха.
> Причем нама-рупа как звено взаимозависимого возникновения, это не в полной мере пять совокупностей. Возможны разные коннотации, не совпадающие на 100%. Потому что пять совокупностей это не вся нама-рупа, а пять совокупностей цепляния. 
> 
> Мне не хватает способностей анализировать качества ума с нужной ясностью и точностью. Поэтому я не могу сказать из своего опыта, как это на самом деле. Только предполагаю, сравниваю суждения и пытаюсь смоделировать искусственный интеллект. Если что-то не удается смоделировать, не работает, значит я что-то неправильно понимаю. Но немало выводов уже сделано.


Да, постойте, верно, нама-рупа -- это "имя и форма" по-русски. 

Из "ГЛ" ЕСДЛ:

Посему к четвертому звену цепи взаимозависимого происхождения относятся имя и форма. «Форма» здесь — это скандха формы, а «имя» — 
остальные четыре скандхи ума: ощущение, различение, волевые импульсы и сознание.
В результате возникновения имени и формы возникают шесть опор чувственного восприятия — чувственные силы зрения, слуха и прочего. Это пятое звено. Затем, в связи с порождением шести опор чувственного восприятия, появляется соприкосновение, различающее привлекательные, непривлекательные и нейтральные объекты при соединении чувственной силы, сознания и соответствующего объекта. Это и есть шестое звено.

----------

Оскольд (03.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот и я того же мнения.
> Но товарищи говорят, что речь о реальных вещах, реальных городах, соборах, диванах...


Если нет идеи города - не будет обнаружен город в чувственном восприятии. То же касается собора, дивана. То есть рупа не структурирована (не устроена) никак, помимо сознания.
Поэтому одно существо может видеть нежные утренние лучи, а другое - пламя ада. 

Тем не менее, остается вопрос, являются ли воспринимаемые признаки основанными на некоторой независимой от нама основе, или это все целиком нама-признаки, часть из которых в индивидуальных сознаниях воспринимается как рупа. Споры ведутся на довольно глубоком философском и метафизическом уровне. И даже слова Будды можно понимать по разному (мы видим это на примере множества интерпретаций разными школами). 

Сарвастивадины говорят о том, что все есть (все дхармы реальны, нет даже движения во времени). Йогачары говорят, что реально только сознание (татхагата), остальное - производная. Мадхьямики говорят, что нет ничего реального, реальное - лишь условность. 
Патиччасамуппада в разъяснениях Шарипутры (несколько вариантов понимания взаимообусловленного возникновения) говорит, что неведение и порывы - это две ноги для сознания, а  не просто последовательное возникновение. Он говорит, что неведение возникает по причине порывов, а порывы возникают по причине неведения. Правда я не помню сейчас буквально, могу что-то спутать (просто именно так я моделирую это в аттракторе искусственного интеллекта).

Вопрос возникновения из всего этого конкретной личности, лично для меня, подобен наложению трафарета на взаимозависимое возникновение. "Я", возникающее на этапе становления, цепляется далеко не за все дхармы. Поэтому возможно становление множества "Я". В модели ИИ это очень хорошо реализуется.

Но в практике мне еще не удается добраться до возникновения цепляния. Наблюдаю цепляние в лучше случае уже возникшим... Поэтому вынужден рассматривать разные мнения.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Нет такого сознания. Никакого вечного сознания в ниббане нет и ниббана - это не сознание ни в каком виде.
> 
> 
> То есть Будда говорит, что форма (и иные кхандхи) реально существует. Это не иллюзия. И это утверждение напрямую расходится с махаянистическим.


1. Ни то что есть вечное сознание. Это сложно объяснить. Собственно это находится за пределами слов и концепций, за пределами выражения, за пределами "существует" и не "существует". Но это точно не нигилизм. Так же объясняют и аджаны Тхеравады. Например, аджан Буддадаса говорит, что ниббана ближе к жизни чем к смерти, и именно сравнение паринибаны со смертью искажает Дхамму и ее практику.
2. В Махаяне также считается, что кхандхи подобны иллюзии, но не иллюзия. Именно это воззрение кардинально отличает весь буддизм от индуистских воззрений.

----------

Оскольд (03.03.2012), Сергей Ч (02.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос возникновения из всего этого конкретной личности, лично для меня, подобен наложению трафарета на взаимозависимое возникновение. "Я", возникающее на этапе становления, цепляется далеко не за все дхармы. Поэтому возможно становление множества "Я". В модели ИИ это очень хорошо реализуется.
> 
> Но в практике мне еще не удается добраться до возникновения цепляния. Наблюдаю цепляние в лучше случае уже возникшим... Поэтому вынужден рассматривать разные мнения.


Мы цепляемся за разные дхармы в силу разных причин и условий, как объясняется в Пратитьясамутпаде. Но за своё "я" цепляемся по-любому. В силу неведения, сформированного предыдущими воплощениями. Это неведение-цепляние считается уже врождённым.... 

Что есть "модель ИИ"? И почему Вы делаете вывод о становлении "множества я"?

----------


## Greedy

> Патиччасамуппада в разъяснениях Шарипутры (несколько вариантов понимания взаимообусловленного возникновения) говорит, что неведение и порывы - это две ноги для сознания, а  не просто последовательное возникновение. Он говорит, что неведение возникает по причине порывов, а порывы возникают по причине неведения. Правда я не помню сейчас буквально, могу что-то спутать (просто именно так я моделирую это в аттракторе искусственного интеллекта).


Неведение, как бы, не одно. Оно троично.
Есть неведение своей собственной сущности. Тут можно говорить, что это не знание Дхармакаи, не постижение шуньяты. Т.е. не знание, что собой представляет "это всё" на самом деле.
Из этого неведения возникает "совозникающее" неведение. Т.е. как Вы говорите, на "это всё" накладывается что-то вроде трафарета.
А из него уже возникает "концептуальное" неведение. Т.е. "всё это" рассматривается через призму наложенного трафарета. Для нас это проявляется как двойственное восприятие. Это - одно, а это - другое.

Нама-рупа - это уже трафарет. Когда мы достигаем осознавания, то мы видим это именно как трафарет. Т.е. то, что все действия связаны с набором представлений о действительности и полностью определяются этими представлениями. Если мы перестаём следовать за трафаретом, а просто его наблюдаем во всём, то мы достигаем освобождения уровня архата: постигаем, что всё подобно иллюзии, что всё воспринимаемое взаимозависимо, нечего отвергать и нечего утверждать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть четыре вида цепляния: цепляние к чувственному, цепляние к воззрениям, цепляние к обетам и ритуалам, цепляние к идее "я".

Модель ИИ - модель искусственного интеллекта. 
Вывод о становлении множества "я" делаю из характера получающегося согласно патиччасаммупаде аттрактора этого самого ИИ. На одних и тех же признаках легко выстраиваются самые разные индивидуальные потоки, складывающиеся в бассейны траекторий. Поэтому делаю вывод, что так же может происходить в сансаре.

----------


## Won Soeng

Трафарет это порывы. То, что в "окнах" трафарета - это сознание. То что вне окон - это неведение.
В ПС объясняется авидья как  незнание страдания, незнание причины страдания, незнание прекращения страдания и незнание пути к прекращению страдания.
При том, что все порывы - страдание, вполне можно сопоставить это как незнание порывов, незнание причины порывов, незнание прекращения порывов и незнание пути к прекращению порывов.
Но это уже передергивание слов, записанных и передаваемых всеми без исключения учителями.

----------


## Zom

> 1. Ни то что есть вечное сознание. Это сложно объяснить. Собственно это находится за пределами слов и концепций, за пределами выражения, за пределами "существует" и не "существует". Но это точно не нигилизм. Так же объясняют и аджаны Тхеравады. Например, аджан Буддадаса говорит, что ниббана ближе к жизни чем к смерти, и именно сравнение паринибаны со смертью искажает Дхамму и ее практику.


Да тут всё просто. 5 совокупностей развалились и всё. Если вы начинаете додумывать что-то ещё, то вы впадаете в ложные воззрения. Усё .)

Вот - единственно правильный ответ, полностью соответствующий Самма Диттхи, правильным воззрениям:

“Друг Ямака, если бы тебя спросили: “Друг Ямака, когда монах – архат, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, что происходит с ним после распада тела, после смерти?” – то, будучи спрошенным так, как бы ты ответил?”

“Если бы меня так спросили, друг, я бы ответил: “Друзья, форма непостоянна. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло. Чувство непостоянно… восприятие непостоянно... формации непостоянны… сознание непостоянно. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло”. Будучи спрошенным так, друг, я бы ответил таким образом”.

----------

Akaguma (03.03.2012), Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Федор Ф (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Обычно переводится с тибетского как "мириады". Но я в этом слове не уверена. Про 84 тыщи на тибетском пока не слышала. Может, filoleg уточнит.


Что уточнит? Если такое словосочетание в текстах ? Есть. Встречается например в работах Мипхама

----------

Нико (03.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Да тут всё просто. 5 совокупностей развалились и всё. Если вы начинаете додумывать что-то ещё, то вы впадаете в ложные воззрения. Усё .)


5 совокупностей обусловлены. С этим все согласны.
Можно прекратить цепляться за пять совокупностей, и, таким образом, стать Архатом.
А можно познать причины, как образуются пять совокупностей. Будда обладал таким сиддхами, так как рассказывал всякие истории, связанные с причинами того, кто и почему переродился именно таким. Если такое видение есть, то считать пять совокупностей реально существующими - абсурд. Ты видишь как они образуются, соответственно имеешь власть над их образованием. Можешь их прекратить. Можешь насоздавать сотню другую самых разных.

Говорить в этом случае, что цепляние к пяти совокупностям остаётся, равносильно тому, что утверждать, что тот, кто умеет читать и писать, цепляется к формам букв. Хотя когда он читать и писать не умел, он мог быть очарован формами тех или иных символов.

----------


## Zom

> 5 совокупностей обусловлены. С этим все согласны.
> Можно прекратить цепляться за пять совокупностей, и, таким образом, стать Архатом.
> А можно познать причины, как образуются пять совокупностей.


Невозможно прекратить цепляться за совокупности, если не познать причины их возникновения ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Невозможно прекратить цепляться за совокупности, если не познать причины их возникновения ,)


Именно так. Чтобы прекратить цепляться за совокупности, достаточно познать причины возникновения цепляния.
Причины возникновения совокупностей тут не причём. К тому же Вы сами говорили, что Архаты не обладают знанием прошлых жизней. Т.е. рассматривая свои пять совокупностей они не могут рассказать, какие условия привели к тому, почему они родились именно в таком теле, в таком месте и в такое время.

----------


## Нико

> Именно так. Чтобы прекратить цепляться за совокупности, достаточно познать причины возникновения цепляния.
> Причины возникновения совокупностей тут не причём. К тому же Вы сами говорили, что Архаты не обладают знанием прошлых жизней. Т.е. рассматривая свои пять совокупностей они не могут рассказать, какие условия привели к тому, почему они родились именно в таком теле, в таком месте и в такое время.


ИМХО, совокупности обычных существ возникают из неведения и загрязнённой кармы. Цепляние имеет под собой причину -- неведение. ИМХО, архаты знают про свои прошлые жизни, но, возможно, не про каждую и не про все тонкости взаимозависимости.

----------


## Greedy

> ИМХО, совокупности обычных существ возникают из неведения и загрязнённой кармы. Цепляние имеет под собой причину -- неведение.


Это упрощение.
*Причины цепляния за совокупности - наличие воззрений о самости себя. "Я" является чем-то.*
Так как мир обобщённо собран в пяти совокупностях, то говорится, что форма - это не "я", чувства - это не "я", обозначения - это не "я", намерения - это не "я", сознание - это не "я".
Последнее кстати является тем самым, к чему часто придираются, осуждая махаяну, считая, что в ней неявно какая-то часть сознания признаётся как "я", которая сохраняется. Хотя это не так.

*Причина возникновения совокупностей - наличие воззрений о самости совокупностей. Совокупности являются чем-то.*
В хинаяне этим не занимаются. В махаяне же говориться, что форма - это пустота, ощущения - это пустота, названия - это пустота, намерения - это пустота, сознание - это пустота.




> ИМХО, архаты знают про свои прошлые жизни...


Представители тхеравады заявляли обратное.

----------


## Нико

> Это упрощение.


Конечно, если сложнее не скажешь, то не поймут..  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Представители тхеравады заявляли обратное.


Ну так многие знают и говорят о том, что даже не архаты знают про некоторые свои прошлые жизни, в силу самадхи.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну так многие знают и говорят о том, что даже не архаты знают про некоторые свои прошлые жизни, в силу самадхи.


Так вопрос не о некоторых, а о выдаче перлов в стиле Будды, когда он про отдельно взятого человека мог рассказать о том, что привело его к тому, что он сейчас именно такой.

----------


## Нико

> Так вопрос не о некоторых, а о выдаче перлов в стиле Будды, когда он про отдельно взятого человека мог рассказать о том, что привело его к тому, что он сейчас именно такой.


Здесь речь о том, что только Будда может знать о весьма скрытых феноненах. Но о не очень весьма скрытых могут знать и архаты.

----------


## Оскольд

> 1. Ни то что есть вечное сознание. Это сложно объяснить. Собственно это находится за пределами слов и концепций, за пределами выражения, за пределами "существует" и не "существует". Но это точно не нигилизм. Так же объясняют и аджаны Тхеравады. *Например, аджан Буддадаса говорит, что ниббана ближе к жизни чем к смерти, и именно сравнение паринибаны со смертью искажает Дхамму и ее практику.*
> 2. В Махаяне также считается, что кхандхи подобны иллюзии, но не иллюзия. Именно это воззрение кардинально отличает весь буддизм от индуистских воззрений.


Любопытно. Можно источник или точную цитату? Спасибо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Даже не ожидал такого найти. Чистой воды махаянское учение о пустоте. Махамудра в первозданном виде.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...utta-02-sv.htm

Что наличествует, когда есть имя-и-форма? Сознание наличествует, когда есть имя-и-форма.
Что наличествует, когда есть сознание? Имя-и-форма наличествует, когда есть сознание.

Что отсутствует, что нет имени-и-формы? Сознание отсутствует, когда нет имени-и-формы.
Что отсутствует, когда нет сознания? Имя-и-форма отсутствует, когда нет сознания.

Имя-и-форма: имя - это чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт и внимание; форма - четыре махабхуты и форма из них.
Сознание: сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела и сознание ума.

Так что вопрос, существует ли стул, не легитимный. Так же как вопросы о том, кто чувствует, кто жаждет, которые здесь уже приводились. Правильный ответ на них может быть исключительно как описание причин, которые определяют наличие стула.
Каковы причины наличия стула? Зрительное сознание является причиной наличия стула.
Какова причина зрительного сознания?  Стул является причиной зрительного сознания.

Какова причина отсутствия стула? Отсутствие зрительного сознания является причиной отсутствия стула.
Какова причина отсутствия зрительного сознания? Отсутствие стула является причиной отсутствия зрительного сознания.

Так можно ли определить, что есть стул, а что есть зрительное сознание? Если мы не можем этого определить, то нет ни того, не другого. Потому что если мы не можем сказать, что есть стул, то тогда нет зрительного сознания. Если мы не можем сказать, что такое зрительное сознание, то тогда нет и стула.
Пустота, недвойственность, пребывание в которой устраняет страдание на корню.

Потому что, если мы из этой недвойственности выделяем сознание и имя-и-форму, то имя-и-форма приводит к возникновению органов восприятия (восприятие-имя). Органы восприятия приводят к возникновению контакта (контакт-имя). Контакт приводит к возникновению чувств (чувства-имя). Чувства приводят к возникновению жажды (намерение-имя). Жажда приводит к возникновению цепляния и удержания (внимание-имя). Цепляние и удержание приводит становлению определённого мира. Становление определённого мира приводит к рождению в нём. Рождение в нём приводит к старению и смерти.
И всё из-за того, что из недвойственности сознания и имени-и-формы, имя-и-форма была выделена.

Обратный же путь из существующих совокупностей цепляния является медитация на их недвойственность. Недвойственность тела, недвойственность ощущений, недвойственность восприятия, недвойственность умственных посылов и недвойственность сознания.



А вот что действительно странно, так это то, что Будда Шакьямуни в своей третьей проповеди, пратитьесамудпаде, не дал указаний на эту недвойственность, но ввёл опыт и неведение. Где неведение - получается, это незнание об этой недвойственности. А опыт - это многообразие вариантов двойственности. А дальше уже получается вполне нормальное следование по цепи взаимозависимого возникновения. Согласно опыту возникает уже дифференцированные сферы шести сознаний. Согласно этим сферам шести сознаний возникает имя-и-форма и так далее.
И ещё идёт объяснение, что такое неведение и что оно связано с четырьмя благородными истинами. Хотя из самой цепи прямо следует, что старение и смерть - это и есть страдание; неведение - это причина страдания; прекращение неведения - это прекращение страдания. А путь прекращения страдания ищите в благородном восьмеричном пути.

Вывод по пратитьесамудпаде такой, что это не самостоятельное учение, а указание определённой группе, которой до этого был рассказан благородный восьмеричный путь. И здесь Будда Шакьямуни не стал вводит другой, и, видимо, на тот момент не объясняемый путь, связанный с недвойственностью.

----------

Pema Sonam (03.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## До

> Вот тут мне Легба подкинул ссыль на труд Асанги.


Снабжает идеологического врага компроматом?




> Асанга *утверждает* такую вещь: "Все вещи изначально невозникшие, не уничтожимые, изначально успокоенные, полностью угасшие".


Арьясанга не утверждает, а объясняет правильный смысл этой фразы.




> *По сути* отсюда дальше выводится что сансара - это нирвана, и что "все загрязнённые (а не составные!) вещи страдательны". *Соответственно*, ни от каких сансарных вещей избавляться не надо, так как они не страдательны по своей сути. И это, *видимо*


"По сути" - в смысле, такого в тексте нет?
"Соответственно" - в смысле, такого в тексте нет?
"Видимо" очевидно и такого в тексте нет.




> они *не страдательны* по своей сути. И это, видимо, и есть одна из "четырёх печатей", которые тут периодически любят постить


Одна из печатей - духкха.




> *.)*


О как смешно боже мой. И, это всё, придуманное Zomом, является -




> Вот *это* - принципиальное и тотально глубинное разногласие с Тхеравадой (и со всеми теми словами Будды, что я выше привёл). Будда в суттах такого никогда не утверждал.


Сначала насочиняли, а потом победно "опровергли"?






> То есть *это* - частное богословское мнение, которое впоследствии берётся в махаяне за непреложную истину. И дальше пошло-поехало.


Частное *бого*словское мнение Zomа берется в махаяне за непреложную истину?

----------

Fyodor (03.03.2012), Lungrig (05.03.2012), Tong Po (04.03.2012), Денис Евгеньев (03.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> В первом случае рассматриваются дхаммы. Чувство, контакт, восприятие, жажда. Это уровень абсолютной истины.
>  Во втором случае рассматривается индивид (пуггала). Такой-то человек с таким-то именем. Это уровень относительной истины.


Это не та "абсолютность" махаяны, имхо. Все это тоже "относительно". Это все равно как рассматривать толпу на абсолютном уровне, а человека в ней уже "относительно". В махаяне же, насколько я понимаю, абсолютный уровень это совершенно иной "план" рассмотрения вопроса, даже на "рассмотрения", а постижения его исчезновения и лишенности смысла - это "медитативная мудрость", не интеллектуальное знание и логика. Была же уже тема где тхеравадины ниббану рассматривали именно как "аннигиляцию", т.е. не в силах даже тут расстаться с "относительными" концепциями, с понятиями времени, пространства и т.п. Поэтому махаяна как бы даже не дополняет "хинаяну" чем-то еще, чего там нет, а "превосходит", т.е. переходит на другой уровень постижения где лишены смысла прежние "простые рассудочные" концепции.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Да тут всё просто. 5 совокупностей развалились и всё. Если вы начинаете додумывать что-то ещё, то вы впадаете в ложные воззрения. Усё .)


Однако есть и другие сутты. Где-то Будда критикует тех, кто впадает в нигилизм, где-то говорится про "изначальное светоносное сознание" (их мало, но они есть - Тханиссаро Бхикку это хорошо объясняет). 5 совокупностей развалились, но элемент ниббаны остался  :Wink:

----------

Aion (16.07.2012), Tong Po (04.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Однако есть и другие сутты. Где-то Будда критикует тех, кто впадает в нигилизм, где-то говорится про "изначальное светоносное сознание" (их мало, но они есть - Тханиссаро Бхикку это хорошо объясняет). 5 совокупностей развалились, но элемент ниббаны остался


Кх,кх прошу меня покорнейше простить, но опять же хотелось бы глянуть на первоисточники. Впрочем я конечно не вправе требовать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Кх,кх прошу меня покорнейше простить, но опять же хотелось бы глянуть на первоисточники.


Поддерживаю. Действительно, есть ли упоминания о ниббана-дхамме в суттах?

ЗЫ. Абхидхамма не в счет  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Именно так. Чтобы прекратить цепляться за совокупности, достаточно познать причины возникновения цепляния.
> Причины возникновения совокупностей тут не причём. К тому же Вы сами говорили, что Архаты не обладают знанием прошлых жизней. Т.е. рассматривая свои пять совокупностей они не могут рассказать, какие условия привели к тому, почему они родились именно в таком теле, в таком месте и в такое время.


Архаты полностью и максимально глубинно знают причины возникновения совокупностей. И каковы причины возникновения совокупностей? Жажда и невежество. Каковы причины возникновения цепляния? Приятность совокупностей. Так что всё архаты что надо - знают.




> Однако есть и другие сутты. Где-то Будда критикует тех, кто впадает в нигилизм,


А почему критикует, вы себе представляете? Вижу, что не представляете.




> где-то говорится про "изначальное светоносное сознание"


Читайте: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/n...ot-mind-sv.htm




> А что так мало спасибо за столь ценный и правдивый пост?


Зато как много спасибо за откровенный троллинг ))))

----------

Aion (16.07.2012), Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Федор Ф (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

За бесконечными спорами о том чем же является Ниббана, а чем она не является. Является ли махаянская Нирвана такой же, как тхеравадинская или нет и т.д. и т.п. Как то забывают, что главный водораздел проходит не здесь. Ясно, что не совсем корректно называть тхеравадинскую Ниббану аналогом смерти материалистов, так же как и ясно, что не совсем корректно, мягко говоря, выставлять махаянскую, а особенно раннемахаянскую трактовку Нирваны, как уступку этернализму(Напомню, Нирвана там понимается точно так же, как окончательный уход, ибо иначе не было бы смысла давать обет оставаться в сансаре во имя спасения бесчисленных живых существ, которых к слову сказать с точки зрения праджняпарамитских сутр попросту нет, так же как и нет того кто их т.с. спасает)

Главный водораздел, как мне видится, в другом - в том, что для Тхеравады вершиной достижений, подлинной гарантией того, что страдание побеждено окончательно и следствием прозрения в безличность, непостоянство и страдательность, после которого отсекается любая жажда становления(и как следствие новой жизни просто не на чем снова возникнуть, никогда больше коварный строитель не построит своего мучительного дома) является полный и окончательный Уход, Угасание, Ниббана и абсолютно бессмысленно фантазировать что же она из себя представляет, главное, что кроме Нее в Ней(Ниббане) ничего другого нет и для Нее тоже нет уже ничего сансарического. О, каким же сладким и невероятно притягательным кажется этот вожделенный Финал для того, кто непрестанно горит в этом обезумевшем мире, кто из нас не хотел бы, по крайней мере порою, погрузиться в прохладные и полные покоя воды этого Отдохновения? Самый заядлый этерналист, цепляющийся тощими рученками своего страдающего Я за это самое Я, порою, с ужасом, наблюдает в потаенных уголках своего существа(метафорически конечно же) этот тихий но такой непостижимо манящий зов Окончательного и Бесповоротного Освобождения от Бывания. Не этой ли покойной и бесстрастной радостью полны некоторые строки Тхерагати и Тхеригати? Не о ней ли поют их уста?

Махаяна же, *как мне кажется(т.е. сие имхо)*, видит в подобном устремлении некое тонкое, чрезвычайно трудноуловимое несовершенство. Выражающееся во первых в наитончайшей, зачастую незаметной для самого человека, привязанности к этому состоянию "автобуса без водителя", во вторых в том, что окончательный уход хоть и является полнотой онтологической, что ли, свободы, свободы от бывания, свободы от я, от всего груза сансары, но не является полнотой свободы вообще(ибо если ты обретаешь Ниббану ты теряешь способность помогать страждущим существам сансары(которых опять кстати нет, но они пока увы об этом не знают), а если остаешься в сансаре то продолжаешь страдать, т.е. нет как бы свободы действия что ли) и к тому же, не является полнотой знания, всеведения(этот акцент на гностической, а не онтологической стороне Освобождения мне кажется многие замечают).

И вот здесь, как мне кажется, и кроется главное отличие Тхеравады и Махаяны, отсюда же растут корни махаянских идей о том, что сансара и нирвана тождественны и о том, что можно находясь в Нирване как то там проявляться(хотя мне кажется изначально такого учения в Махаяне не было, иначе зачем давать обет в Нирвану не уходить).

Ну а разница между воззрениями Ваджраяны, Махамудры и Дзогчена и Тхеравады это другая тема вообще. 

Т.е. иными словами чем бы не являлась Нирвана Махаяны и Ниббана Тхеравады это не суть, суть в том, что Будда в Тхераваде(равно как и Архаты) ушлел навсегда, его для сансары нет и сансары для него тоже нет, онтологически, а Махаянские Будды для сансары "есть"(внеегоистично, без атта,"есть" всмысле способности проявлять активность), хотя ею не обусловлены, равно как они не обусловлены и самою Нирваной(непребывающая Нирвана).

При этом следует заметить, что ни о каком этернализме здесь не может быть и речи(по крайней с т.з. Махаяны) ибо к моменту обретения подобной непребывающей Нирваны, шуньята(называемая еще, естественной Нирваной см к примеру здесь.http://fb2.booksgid.com/content/38/t...uddizma/4.html ) уже в полной мере постигнута, а значит и иллюзий по поводу существования какой то там "атты" за которую надо цепляться быть не может.

Так мне видится на данный момент.
*Убежден, что в моих рассуждениях масса ошибок, посему прошу их мне показать.*

_Хотелось бы еще подчеркнуть, что я лично далеко не убежден в том, что одна из этих трактовок выше или ниже, я просто размышляю на тему различий._

З.Ы. Читал очень любопытное объяснения видений Аджаном Маном Будд и Архатов прошлого, при достижении им архатства, во что верят его ученики - это специфическая нимитта, при которой проявляются отпечатки связанные с Дхаммой из прошлого, то есть к нему пришли не сами Архаты и Будды а их т.с. отпечатки  или что то в этом роде. Объяснение давал какой то высокопоставленный тайский аджан, как я понял(я в их иерархии не очень силен).

----------

Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Далай-Лама высказывает махаянское мнение или нет?
> 
> Цитирую из Гарвардских лекций: (http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-harv.htm)
> 
> 
> 
> Если махаянское - то тогда налицо прямое противоречие с Тхеравадой. Ибо Будда в суттах утверждает именно так, как сказал Далай-Лама про Вайбхашиков (которые хоть не были тхеравадинами, но имели правильное воззрение на этот счёт ,)
> 
> Чтоб не быть голословным, цитирую СН 22.96:
> ...


Зом, так ведь ЕСДЛ нигде и не говорит, что сознание постоянно, устойчиво, вечно и не подвержено изменениям. Чего ж Вы передёргиваете? Зачем убеждать других в собственных интерпритациях слов ЕСДЛ, если можно обратиться к учителям Махаяны напрямую и попросить комментариев?!

----------

Lungrig (05.03.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> так ведь ЕСДЛ нигде и не говорит, что сознание постоянно, устойчиво, *вечно* и не подвержено изменениям.


так ведь



> Так как в основе сознания лежат его прошлые моменты, непрерывная преемственность сознания безначальна. Нет начала сознания и нет его конца.


--ужас что такое!  Не дают, понимаешь, прекратиться.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Зом, так ведь ЕСДЛ нигде и не говорит, что сознание постоянно, устойчиво, вечно и не подвержено изменениям. Чего ж Вы передёргиваете?


Когда в сутте говорится "постоянно, и т.д." - то имеется в виду именно то, что сознание не прекращается никогда. То есть нет возможности его уничтожения. Именно об этом говорит Далай Лама (цитирую - "И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается"). А Будда говорит иначе.

----------

AlexТ (03.03.2012), Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Федор Ф (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Самый заядлый этерналист, цепляющийся тощими рученками своего страдающего Я за это самое Я, порою, с ужасом, наблюдает в потаенных уголках своего существа(метафорически конечно же) этот тихий но такой непостижимо манящий зов Окончательного и Бесповоротного Освобождения от Бывания


О, нет, дорогой Оскольд! В том-то и заключается проблема, что никакого такого манящего зова не наблюдает фактически никто в этом мире. Существ сансары манит мощный и почти непобедимый зов существования и жажды. Именно этот зов, на мой взгляд, пытается втащить обратно в сансару единственное учение, выводящее из нее, единственный путь освобождения.
 Именно поэтому появляется представление о единстве Ниббаны и сансары, именно поэтому утверждается вечное сознание и идея ботхисаттв, возвращающихся в сансару. Я вижу только одну причину всего этого - привязанность к сансаре и нежелание освобождения. В этом именно я вижу различие между Тхеравадой и Махаяной. Махаяна ищет тонкий, но все же компромисс с сансарой, Тхеравада не идет ни на какой компромисс, остается честной до конца, проводя четкую границу между сансарой и освобождением от нее.

----------

AlexТ (03.03.2012), Zom (03.03.2012), Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

В общем то Ваша позиция понятна. Я даже допускаю, что Вы правы, для меня этот вопрос для самого окончательно не решен(да и не божет быть решен на нашем уровне сознания, имхо, ибо как однажды сказал Аджан Ча "Будда ушел от богатств(имелись ввиду богатства йогического опыта и знаний) а мы часто бежим от нищеты" так что что мы можем реально знать нашим неразвитым в плане джхан и прочих йогических совершенств умом?)). Я просто боюсь выносить окончательные вердикты, ибо может так статься что правы именно Махаянисты(не в том смысле, что Будда учил Махаяне, а в том что все действительно так в этом мире устроено как они описывают). В общем я еще раз подчеркиваю, не пытался доказать что правы те или эти, я просто попытался с одной стороны показать бессмысленность самой постановки вопроса "что есть Ниббана", а с  другой показать то, что как мне кажется представляет основной водораздел.

А насчет зова писал я Вам писал, а браузер взял и "обрушился", ну значит так тому и быть :Big Grin:

----------

Федор Ф (03.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> З.Ы. Читал очень любопытное объяснения видений Аджаном Маном Будд и Архатов прошлого, при достижении им архатства, во что верят его ученики - это специфическая нимитта, при которой проявляются отпечатки связанные с Дхаммой из прошлого, то есть к нему пришли не сами Архаты и Будды а их т.с. отпечатки  или что то в этом роде. Объяснение давал какой то высокопоставленный тайский аджан, как я понял(я в их иерархии не очень силен).


В подобных объяснениях и кроется отличие махаяны от тхеравады.

В тхераваде считают, что самости лишено только "Я", поэтому такие вопросы как "кто чувствует?", "кто жаждет?", "кто болеет?", "кто умирает?", "кто страдает?" считаются некорректными. Потому что правильно говорить "какие условия возникновения чувства?", "какие условия возникновения жажды?, "какие условия возникновения болезни?", "какие условия возникновения смертельных состояний?", "какие условия возникновения страдания?".
В махаяне смотрят на эти правильные вопросы и говорят, что подобным образом следует говорить абсолютно про все феномены. Не только про те, которые ассоциируются с внутренним "Я", но с внешним "Я". И все неправильные вопросы типа "что собой представляет стул?", "что собой представляет человек?", "что собой представляет пространство?" должны быть преобразованы в правильные: "какие условия возникновения стула?", "какие условия возникновения человека?", "какие условия возникновения пространства?"

В тхераваде видение будд и архатов прошлого порождает рассуждения "что собой представляет это видение?", "что собой представляет такой будда?", "что собой представляет такой архат?". И они вводят новый понятия, специфические нимитты, отпечатки прошлого.
В махаяне же эти вопросы должны быть переформулированы: "какие условия возникновения этого видения?", "какие условия возникновения такого будды?", "какие условия возникновения такого архата?". Если посмотреть на эти вопросы, то становится понятно, что чтобы на них ответить, не нужно вводить никаких новых сущностей, новых определений, особых категорий. Всё уже уложено в широкоизвестную формулу зависимого возникновения.

----------

Оскольд (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> В подобных объяснениях и кроется отличие махаяны от тхеравады.
> 
> В тхераваде считают, что самости лишено только "Я",


На это вам скажут Саббе дхамма анатта (все явления безличностны) и будут правы.
Вы видимо имели ввиду недавний спор по поводу существуют ли дхармы(дхаммы) или нет, но это немного другое.
Вообще меня последнее время несколько умиляют рассуждения тхеравадинов о махаяне(особенно радует Wolf оригинальными трактовками, но не только) равно как и открытия нетхеравадинов, новых моментов в тхераваде. :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (03.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> В тхераваде считают, что самости лишено только "Я", поэтому такие вопросы как "кто чувствует?", "кто жаждет?", "кто болеет?", "кто умирает?", "кто страдает?" считаются некорректными.


Нет, вы неправильно понимаете. В Тхераваде вообще не говорится ни о каком "Я". Нет такого постулата.

----------

Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Нет, вы неправильно понимаете. В Тхераваде вообще не говорится ни о каком "Я". Нет такого постулата.


Ок. Если от какого-либо тхеравадина слышишь слова, что он про кого-то говорит какие-то вещи, будь то приятные или неприятные, то надо делать вывод, что есть понимание, что ни о каком "Я" речи не идёт, и фразы типа "ты такой-то", "твои способности такие-то", "ты неправильно понимаешь" или "ты прав" не несут никакого смысла.
В тхераваде ни о каком "Я" не говорится. Каким же образом это "Я" может появится у всех остальных, чтобы можно было говорить кем они являются, кто они такие и т.д.? И уж тем более рассуждать об их характеристиках, и как они соотносятся с другими, т.е. вообще задавать вопрос "что это такое?"

----------


## Zom

> Ок. Если от какого-либо тхеравадина слышишь слова, что он про кого-то говорит какие-то вещи, будь то приятные или неприятные, то надо делать вывод, что есть понимание, что ни о каком "Я" речи не идёт, и фразы типа "ты такой-то", "твои способности такие-то", "ты неправильно понимаешь" или "ты прав" не несут никакого смысла.


Несут, но в условном смысле. А вы, говоря по кханхи, говорите об абсолютном смысле.

----------


## Greedy

> Несут, но в условном смысле. А вы, говоря по кханхи, говорите об абсолютном смысле.


О них нельзя говорить в абсолютном смысле, потому скандхи не являются чем-то конкретным. Про них нельзя так говорить. Можно говорить, по каким причина есть скандхи. И это единственный непротиворечивый способ, как их можно описывать. Это и есть относительный, условный смысл.

Если же мы говорим, что скандхи - это то-то и то-то, и при этом это не является причиной их возникновения, то это заблуждение. Это ошибочный условный смысл. Даже если обычные люди привыкли им пользоваться настолько, что для них это единственный смысл. Точно так же как многие из нас привыкли к подобным сентенциям типа "она меня любит", в котором "Я" присутствует в каждом слове.

----------


## Tong Po

> Когда в сутте говорится "постоянно, и т.д." - то имеется в виду именно то, что сознание не прекращается никогда. То есть нет возможности его уничтожения. Именно об этом говорит Далай Лама (цитирую - "И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается"). А Будда говорит иначе.


С чего Вы это взяли?! В сутте говорится о том о чем там говориься. Там всё достаточно ясно. И в словах ЕСДЛ тоже всё досьаточно ясно. С чего Вы приписываете словам Будды и словам ЕСДЛ некий собственный смысл? Аргументируйте.

----------

Fyodor (04.03.2012), Lungrig (05.03.2012)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Кх,кх прошу меня покорнейше простить, но опять же хотелось бы глянуть на первоисточники. Впрочем я конечно не вправе требовать.


Во-первых, советую книгу "the Island" _An Anthology of the Buddha’s Teachings on Nibbana Edited and with Commentary by Ajahn Pasanno & Ajahn Amaro_ (в сети есть, но откуда качал забыл), там хорошо объясняется, что Ниббана явно не просто "развал пяти кхандх", много отличных цитат из Канона. 
Во-вторых, сутты с переводами и комментариями Тханиссаро Бхикку. Есть на http://www.accesstoinsight.org/

----------

Оскольд (03.03.2012), Сергей Ч (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббана явно не просто "развал пяти кхандх"


Действительно, если Ниббаной считать просто распад кхандх, то она была бы обусловлена этим распадом, но всем известно, что Ниббана не является ни следствием, ни результатом чего бы то ни было, т.е. необусловленна. Поэтому, хоть и существует путь, ведущий к Ниббане, но она не является результатом этого пути. Тропа может привести к горе, но гора не является ни результатом, ни следствием тропы.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (04.03.2012), Федор Ф (04.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Всё. Ничего более в этом отрывке нет. Ни о каком *реальном* утверждении какого-то существования скандх нет.


Ккхандхи - конечно же реально не существуют. Реально существуют дхаммы, которые подразделяются в эти ккхандхи. Сами же ккхандхи - это просто классификация дхамм по группам.
Сами дхаммы составляют 4 параматтхи. Т.е. то, что существует на самом деле.

----------

Леонид Ш (03.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вещи как раз не страдательны, страдательны скорее элементы сознания, связанные с восприятием ,переживанием и пр. Никакой внешний объект сам по себе не обладает качеством страдания. Страдание есть только в сознании воспринимающей личности. И это страдание опять-таки будет обусловленным предыдущими состояниями сознания. Всё это субъективно и индивидуально.


Обладает. Любую рупа калапу сопровождают дхаммы рождения, старения и смерти.

----------

Федор Ф (04.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Во-первых, советую книгу "the Island" _An Anthology of the Buddha’s Teachings on Nibbana Edited and with Commentary by Ajahn Pasanno & Ajahn Amaro_ (в сети есть, но откуда качал забыл), там хорошо объясняется, что Ниббана явно не просто "развал пяти кхандх", много отличных цитат из Канона. 
> Во-вторых, сутты с переводами и комментариями Тханиссаро Бхикку. Есть на http://www.accesstoinsight.org/


Всем кому интересно - можно скачать здесь  http://www.amaravati.org/downloads/p..._Web_Final.pdf

Спасибо Ринчен Намгьялу.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Реально существуют дхаммы, которые подразделяются в эти ккхандхи. Сами же ккхандхи - это просто классификация дхамм по группам.
> Сами дхаммы составляют 4 параматтхи. Т.е. то, что существует на самом деле.


Всё упирается в слово *существует*.
Определение того, что называется существующим, которое здесь уже было дано:



> А в отношении того, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, я тоже говорю, что оно существует. И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о существующем? Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, *и я тоже говорю, что таковая существует*.


Т.е. если вы говорите, что дхармы существуют, то они должны отвечать этим критериям, т.е. быть непостоянным, страдательным, подверженным изменениям.

Копать далеко не надо. Берём Нирвану как одну из параматтх. Она состоит исключительно из одной дхармы - Нирвана. И если мы говорим, что дхармы существуют, то мы говорим, что Нирвана непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменения.

А вот сказать, что Нирвана не существует мы можем:



> И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о не существующем? Форму, которая постоянна, устойчива, вечна, не подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующей, и я тоже говорю, что таковой не существует. Чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание, которое постоянно, устойчиво, вечно, не подвержено изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующим, и я тоже говорю, что такового не существует. Это, монахи, то, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы не существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о не существующем.


Характеристики не существования полностью отвечают тому, чем является Нирвана.

Вот такая игра слов.
Если слова "существует" и "не существует" не наделять самостью, мы полностью оказываемся в области философии, где не существующее от существующего отличается исключительно набором свойств. И нет никакой "объективной реальности" в которой что-то существует и можно проверить так ли это на самом деле.
Кто проверять-то будет? Будда говорил, что подобным образом вопрос ставить некорректно. Какие причины являются условием появления проверки? Представление о самостоятельном существовании объектов является условием для того, чтобы появилась проверка, существуют ли они на самом деле.

----------

Lungrig (05.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. если вы говорите, что дхармы существуют, то они должны отвечать этим критериям, т.е. быть непостоянным, страдательным, подверженным изменениям.


Да, они непостоянны, страдательны, подвержены изменениям.



> Копать далеко не надо. Берём Нирвану как одну из параматтх. Она состоит исключительно из одной дхармы - Нирвана. И если мы говорим, что дхармы существуют, то мы говорим, что Нирвана непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменения.


Нет. На Ниббанадхамму эти критерии не распространяются. Они относятся только к самкхата дхаммам.

----------

Федор Ф (04.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Да, они непостоянны, страдательны, подвержены изменениям.
> 
> Нет. На Ниббанадхамму эти критерии не распространяются. Они относятся только к самкхата дхаммам.


Мой недочёт. Вы изначально говорили только про дхармы, которые входят в скандхи. Тут спора нет. Полное согласие с тем, что они соответствуют критериям существования.

Когда же в махаяне говорится, что все дхармы пустотны, то рассматривается другая классификация. В частности, она связана с тем, что нет никакой возможности проверить, существует ли дхарма на самом деле или нет.
Как я писал в прошлом ответе, условием того, чтобы появилась проверка на существование, является представление о самостоятельном существовании дхармы. Условием того, что проверка считается прошедшей успешно, является представление о том, что такое успешная проверка. И так далее. Представление о том, что такое успешная проверка также обусловлено.

Мы не можем выйти на "объективный уровень". Потому что нет того, кто бы на него выходил. Есть только зависимое возникновение. Поэтому в махаяне говорится, что дхармы за пределами существования и не существования, они пустотны, пусты от каких либо признаков.

----------

Lungrig (05.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Когда же в махаяне говорится, что все дхармы пустотны, то рассматривается другая классификация. В частности, она связана с тем, что нет никакой возможности проверить, существует ли дхарма на самом деле или нет.


В тхераваде все дхаммы свободны от "атта". В этом смысле и Ниббанадхамма свободна от атты.
Возможность проверить есть: мы ежемгновенно наблюдаем эти дхаммы. И рупу, и четасики и читту.

----------

Lungrig (05.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (04.03.2012), Сергей Ч (04.03.2012), Федор Ф (04.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> В тхераваде все дхаммы свободны от "атта". В этом смысле и Ниббанадхамма свободна от атты.


В махаяне доводят этот принцип до логического конца, чтобы всё было с логической точки зрения вылизано до блеска.



> Возможность проверить есть: мы ежемгновенно наблюдаем эти дхаммы. И рупу, и четасики и читту.


Кто мы? И вот тут мы снова попадаем в слова Будды. Какие причины того, что ежемгновенно наблюдаются дхармы?
Так что сам факт наблюдения ничего доказать не может. Он обусловлен. Не будет причин для такого наблюдения, наблюдения не будет.

В махаяне не отрицает этот факт наблюдения. Но говорится, что необходимо познать, что это лишь обусловленное состояние. А если это так, то сами дхармы из-за этого наблюдения никак не меняются. В итоге логическим выводом получает, что дхармы не существуют (вечны, постоянны, не меняются).

----------


## Топпер

> В махаяне доводят этот принцип до логического конца, чтобы всё было с логической точки зрения вылизано до блеска.


Он и так доведён до блеска..... Буддой.



> Кто мы?


Например, мы с вами. 
Только не спрашивайте меня "кто вы"



> И вот тут мы снова попадаем в слова Будды. Какие причины того, что ежемгновенно наблюдаются дхармы?


Таковых причин четыре: уту, читта, камма, ахара.



> Так что сам факт наблюдения ничего доказать не может. Он обусловлен.


Странно. По-моему факт наблюдения говорит, как раз о том, что нечто - наблюдается. И это - факт.



> Не будет причин для такого наблюдения, наблюдения не будет.
> В махаяне не отрицает этот факт наблюдения. Но говорится, что необходимо познать, что это лишь обусловленное состояние. А если это так, то сами дхармы из-за этого наблюдения никак не меняются. В итоге логическим выводом получает, что дхармы не существуют (вечны, постоянны, не меняются).


Что-то странное. Какие-то внутри-махаянские построения.

----------

Федор Ф (04.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## До

> Зато как много спасибо за откровенный троллинг ))))


Ой как смешно, назвать нормальный пост троллингом. Удачный полемический ход.

----------

Fyodor (04.03.2012), Кунсанг (04.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Действительно, если Ниббаной считать просто распад кхандх, то она была бы обусловлена этим распадом,


Как может быть ничто обусловлено чем-то? Распад кхандх - это не какое-то их "состояние". Это просто их распад. Их отсутствие в мире. Обусловленным может быть только какая-то вещь, какая-то формация. А тут наоборот никакой формации нет.

----------

Федор Ф (04.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как может быть ничто обусловлено чем-то? Распад кхандх - это не какое-то их "состояние". Это просто их распад. Их отсутствие в мире. Обусловленным может быть только какая-то вещь, какая-то формация. А тут наоборот никакой формации нет.


Имелось ввиду, что необусловленная дхамма не производится причинами и условиями. Её свойства прямо противоположны свойствам обусловленных дхамм: она не подвержена возникновению, изменению и прекращению. Ниббана – это реальность, а не просто разрушение скверны или прекращение существования. Таким образом, практика пути не порождает Ниббану, а раскрывает то, что уже существует, что всегда есть.  _«Поэтому ниббана видна уже в этой самой жизни, доступная к познанию уже сейчас, приглашающая войти и увидеть, привлекающая и постижимая мудрецами»._
Исходя из этого, Ниббана - это скорее невозникновение кхандх, а не их распад.

----------

Tong Po (04.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (04.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Он и так доведён до блеска..... Буддой.


Буддой до блеска доведён путь, ведущий к Просветлению.
А вот логические аргументы и контраргументы придумывают люди. Люди придумывают философии и людям же разбираться, кто где противоречит сам себе. Будда на многие темы даже не говорил, потому что они тогда не поднимались. 




> Например, мы с вами. 
> Только не спрашивайте меня "кто вы"


Как раз именно в этом вопрос и стоит.
С одной стороны есть слова Будды, который говорит, что надо постичь принцип анатты в происходящем. А с другой стороны Ваши слова о том, что вот "Я", а вот "Ты", и разбираться с таким взглядом на мир не нужно.




> Таковых причин четыре: уту, читта, камма, ахара.


Таким образом Вы согласны, что наблюдение дхарм - это обусловленное состояние.




> Странно. По-моему факт наблюдения говорит, как раз о том, что нечто - наблюдается. И это - факт.


Обусловленность наблюдения не позволяет делать вывод о том, что _нечто_ наблюдается в этом процессе.

Что такое обусловленность? Это означает, что если есть причины и условия для этого, то это имеет место быть. Если причин и условий для этого недостаточно, то этого нет.
Теперь просто посмотрим на процесс наблюдения дхарм.
Есть причины, этот процесс имеет место быть. Вы говорите, что вот же они - дхармы, видны как на ладони.
А что, если причин нет? Уту, читта, камма, ахара - они же не постоянны? Значит в какой-то момент их может не быть.
Нет причин, этого процесса наблюдения дхарм нет. Вы уже не сможете в этом случае сказать, что дхармы - есть, так как нет их наблюдения. Т.е. того, как до этого определялось их наличие.

А теперь вопрос. Что произошло? Исчезли ли  дхармы? По условию у нас нет причин (уту, читта, камма, ахара) наблюдения дхарм. Сами дхармы мы никак не трогали.

Что же получается?
Есть процесс наблюдения дхарм. По факту это только лишь наличие причин и условий для этого процесса.
Наблюдения дхарм - я наблюдаю. Сама трактовка говорить об атте.
Наблюдение дхарм - причины, условия и результат. Атты здесь не найти.

Нет процесса наблюдения дхарм. По факту это только лишь отсутствие причин и условий для этого процесса.
Не наблюдение дхарм - кто-то не наблюдает. Опять же мы говорим о некой атте.
Не наблюдение дхарм - недостаточно причин и условий, чтобы был результат. Атты здесь, опять же, не найти.

----------


## Топпер

> Таким образом Вы согласны, что наблюдение дхарм - это обусловленное состояние.


Это ваша конструкция. Не нужно меня в неё втискивать.



> Обусловленность наблюдения не позволяет делать вывод о том, что _нечто_ наблюдается в этом процессе.


Позволяет. Почему нет. И наша жизнь это показывает. Мы можем вполне сделать те или иные наблюдения. Например, мы можем наблюдать, что в данный момент чай в стакане есть, а в какой-то другой момент, его нет.



> Есть причины, этот процесс имеет место быть. Вы говорите, что вот же они - дхармы, видны как на ладони.
> А что, если причин нет? Уту, читта, камма, ахара - они же не постоянны? Значит в какой-то момент их может не быть.


Да, в какой-то момент тех или иных дхамм может не быть.



> Нет причин, этого процесса наблюдения дхарм нет. Вы уже не сможете в этом случае сказать, что дхармы - есть, так как нет их наблюдения. Т.е. того, как до этого определялось их наличие.


Тогда я скажу "их в данный момент нет"



> А теперь вопрос. Что произошло? Исчезли ли  дхармы? По условию у нас нет причин (уту, читта, камма, ахара) наблюдения дхарм. Сами дхармы мы никак не трогали.


Да, исчезли. (Уту, читта, камма, ахара - это не причины *наблюдения* дхамм, а причины их *существования*.)



> Что же получается?
> Есть процесс наблюдения дхарм. По факту это только лишь наличие причин и условий для этого процесса.


Наблюдение - это одно. Существование дхамм - это другое. Дхаммы могут существовать, но вы можете их и не хотеть наблюдать.



> Наблюдения дхарм - я наблюдаю. Сама трактовка говорить об атте.


Не говорит.
Это говорит только об использовании условного языка.

----------


## Greedy

> Например, мы можем наблюдать, что в данный момент чай в стакане есть, а в какой-то другой момент, его нет.


Это означает, что в данный момент есть причины воспринимать чай в стакане. А в другой момент были причины воспринимать стакан пустым.

Когда Вы говорите: "Я пью чаю", Вы, тем самым, постулируете существование некого Я, которое действует. Т.е. придерживаетесь классической формы этерналистических воззрений.
Если Вы считаете, что это не так, то что тогда Вы понимаете под Анаттой?

----------


## Топпер

> Это означает, что в данный момент есть причины воспринимать чай в стакане. А в другой момент были причины воспринимать стакан пустым.


Причина у восприятия стакана путым - окончание чая в стакане. А не моё какое-то там восприятие.



> Когда Вы говорите: "Я пью чаю", Вы, тем самым, постулируете существование некого Я, которое действует. Т.е. придерживаете классической формы этерналистических воззрений.


"Я пью чай" - это нормальное выражение русского языка. Так и атеисты и верующие говорят.



> Если Вы считаете, что это не так, то что тогда Вы понимаете под Анаттой?


Под анаттой я понимаю отсутствие атты - вечной, неизменной, неделимой субстанции, переходящей из жизни в жизнь.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> "Я пью чай" - это нормальное выражение русского языка. Так и атеисты и верующие говорят.


Атеисты, верующие, а также нормально выражающиеся на русском языке обладают постижением уровня Вступившего в поток, чтобы опираться на их речь как на эталон?




> Под анаттой я понимаю отсутствие атты - вечной, неизменной, неделимой субстанции, переходящей из жизни в жизнь.


Тогда объясните, что Вы подразумеваете по "Я", которое пьёт чай?
Если Вы готовы ответить, что это пять скандх, то я спрошу, что конкретно из них пьёт чай?

----------


## Топпер

> Атеисты, верующие, а также нормально выражающиеся на русском языке обладают постижением уровня Вступившего в поток, чтобы опираться на их речь как на эталон?


А для того, чтобы говорить по-русски не нужно обладать постижением уровня Вступившего в поток.



> Тогда объясните, что Вы подразумеваете по "Я", которое пьёт чай?
> Если Вы готовы ответить, что это пять скандх, то я спрошу, что конкретно из них пьёт чай?


Нама-рупа.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А для того, чтобы говорить по-русски не нужно обладать постижением уровня Вступившего в поток.


А чтобы понимать?
Вы же не будете утверждать, что душа за свои поступки в этой жизни попадает в рай или в ад.
Фраза звучит по-русски. И даже есть люди, которые разделяют эту точку зрения. Т.е. как раз те аргументы, которые Вы привели: нормальное выражение на русском языке, и так люди говорят.




> Нама-рупа


Что конкретно в нама-рупе пьёт чай и каким образом оно это делает? Или нама-рупа неделима?

----------


## Топпер

> А чтобы понимать?
> Вы же не будете утверждать, что душа за свои поступки в этой жизни попадает в рай или в ад.
> Фраза звучит по-русски. И даже есть люди, которые разделяют эту точку зрения. Т.е. как раз те аргументы, которые Вы привели: нормальное выражение на русском языке, и так люди говорят.


Да, можно сказать и так. Если понимать под душой, делимую, изменчивую, бессамостную структуру.



> Что конкретно в нама-рупе пьёт чай и каким образом оно это делает? Или нама-рупа неделима?


Питьё чая - это сложный процесс, в котором участвует и нама и рупа. Надеюсь понятно, что тело без психики пить чай не может. Также и психика не может без тела пить чай.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Питьё чая - это сложный процесс, в котором участвует и нама и рупа. Надеюсь понятно, что тело без психики пить чай не может. Также и психика не может без тела пить чай.


Примерно об этом я и говорю.
Наличие психики, тела, понимание самого процесса позволяет констатировать тот факт, что сейчас пьётся чай.
Не кто-то обособленный пьёт чай, а совокупность определённых мыслительных процессов, движений тела, ощущений, восприятия форм приводит к тому, что на уровне сознания происходит констатация, что сейчас именно это и происходит.

Если мы просто говорим, что я пью чай, то тут очень сильные этерналистические коннотации.
Если же мы понимаем, что в данным момент есть совокупность определённых... , которая обозначает в сознании как питьё чая, то мы таким образом не постулируем даже существование чая. Мы постулируем только совокупность определённых..., которая в данный момент обозначена ярлыком "питьё чая".

----------


## Топпер

> Если мы просто говорим, что я пью чай, то тут очень сильные этерналистические коннотации.


Это же с т.з. относительной истины.



> Если же мы понимаем, что в данным момент есть совокупность определённых... , которая обозначает в сознании как питьё чая, то мы таким образом не постулируем даже существование чая. Мы постулируем только совокупность определённых..., которая в данный момент обозначена ярлыком "питьё чая".


Ну да. Есть сложные процессы с вовлечением большого количества дхамм.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну да. Есть сложные процессы с вовлечением большого количества дхамм.


Но если мы это понимаем, то нас не волнуют проблемы связанные с тем, существует что-то или не существует.

Всё в итоге сводится к тому, что есть совокупность определённых..., которая обозначается каким-либо образом. Возьмите любую ситуацию, любое действие, любой мыслительный процесс - всё будет совокупностью определённых..., которые просто обозначены в сознании тем или иным образом. Нет ни внешнего мира, ни внутреннего. Есть только эта совокупность определённых...

----------


## Топпер

> Но если мы это понимаем, то нас не волнуют проблемы связанные с тем, существует что-то или не существует.


В определённые моменты дхаммы существуют. В другие - нет.



> Всё в итоге сводится к тому, что есть совокупность определённых..., которая обозначается каким-либо образом. Возьмите любую ситуацию, любое действие, любой мыслительный процесс - всё будет совокупностью определённых..., которые просто обозначены в сознании тем или иным образом. Нет ни внешнего мира, ни внутреннего. Есть только эта совокупность определённых...


Да, конечно. Всё в рамках четырёх параматх.

----------


## Greedy

> Да, конечно. Всё в рамках четырёх параматх.


Именно это и есть анатта.
Когда мы занимаемся памятованием, то мы отслеживаем содержимое сознания и то, чем является в данным момент намо-рупа.
Возникла мысль "я хочу попить воды". Если говорить это языком памятования, то мы просто констатируем "возникла такая мысль", понимания что этой мысли соответствует текущий момент намо-рупы.
Возникла ситуация "я иду, чтобы налить воды". И мы просто отмечает "иду налить воды", понимая, что этой мысли соответствует текущие моменты намо-рупы.
Когда перестают появляться мысли "я действую", "я хочу", "я ощущаю" и подобные, и вместо них возникает понимание, что содержимое сознания в каждый момент соответствует намо-рупе, начинаются дхьяны.

В махаяне эта связь содержимого сознания и намо-рупой называется зависимым возникновением пяти скандх. Постижением этого является постижением анатты. В рамках прямого восприятия этой связи ни для какого "Я" места не остаётся.

----------


## Tong Po

> Когда в сутте говорится "постоянно, и т.д." - то имеется в виду именно то, что сознание не прекращается никогда. То есть нет возможности его уничтожения. Именно об этом говорит Далай Лама (цитирую - "И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается"). А Будда говорит иначе.


ЕСДЛ нигде не говорит, что сознание не прекращается никогда. Он говорит, что поток сознания не прерывается. Кроме того, опять ( в разных темах Вам задавал уже вопрос этот) спрашива, что такое по-Вашему дхаммы и где они находятся? Это имеет прямое и непосредственное отношение к теме.

----------


## Zom

> ЕСДЛ нигде не говорит, что сознание не прекращается никогда. Он говорит, что поток сознания не прерывается.


Читайте внимательно:

Однако в учении школы Вайбхашика говорится, что когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас. Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение, заметив, что если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать, и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима. Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом. И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается. 




> Кроме того, опять ( в разных темах Вам задавал уже вопрос этот) спрашива, что такое по-Вашему дхаммы и где они находятся? Это имеет прямое и непосредственное отношение к теме.


Дхаммы, с позиции абхидхаммы - это минимальные элементы психического опыта. Находятся они там же, где и ваши, например, воспоминания.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Возвращаясь к шуньяте.

В тхераваде, достигая анатты через памятование и совершенство наблюдения этого (4 дхьяна: совершенно чистое безмятежное наблюдение памятования), проводят исследование того, что конкретно в таком совершенном восприятии является страданием, что - причиной страдания, что - прекращением страдания, и что - способом прекращения страдания.
Наличие такого прямого познания четырёх истин привод к тому, что получается нирвана с остатком. Новых кармических причин для существования из момента в момент связки сознание - нама-рупа более не создаётся. Когда причины существования этой связки исчерпываются, получается нирвана без остатка - паринирвана.

В махаяне идут другим путём. Берётся тот факт, что существование связи _сознание - нама-рупа_ из момента в момент не бесконечно, так как достижение нирваны без остатка возможно. Это же означает, что _сознание - нама-рупа_ причинами обусловленное явление. И в махаяне всё исследование направляется на прямое познание этих причин, которые приводят к тому, что _сознание - нама-рупа_ имеет место быть. И когда эти причины познаны, то разница между нирваной с остатком и нирваной без остатка стирается. Потому что к прямому восприятию анатты добавляется прямое восприятие шуньяты.

Другими словами можно сказать, что конструкция _сознание - нама-рупа_ теперь воспринимается как шуньятна - _сознание - нама-рупа_, где шуньята - это отражение _сознания - нама-рупы_, подобно тому как в анатте сознание является отражением нама-рупы.
Паринирвана - это пустая шуньята. Нирвана с остатком - это шуньята с проявлениями. Самсара - это бесконечный поток "остатков" (нирвана не познана), но это тоже шуньята с проявлениями. Поэтому с позиции прямого познания шуньяты, нирвана с остатком и самсара неотличимы.

----------


## Оскольд

> _намо-рупы_


кх кх. Чувствуя себя немного неловка из за того, что мне приходится вас поправлять все же отмечу, что нам*о*-рупа если как то и можно перевести то примерно как "поклоняюсь форме", а "имя" лучше всетаки писать нам*а*

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> "имя" лучше всетаки писать нам*а*


Спасибо, поправил.
Особенностью русской стилистики - сложносочинённые, несклоняемые слова соединять через о.

----------

Оскольд (04.03.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Читайте внимательно:
> 
> Однако в учении школы Вайбхашика говорится, что когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас. Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение, заметив, что если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать, и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима. Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом. И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается. 
> 
> 
> 
> Дхаммы, с позиции абхидхаммы - это минимальные элементы психического опыта. Находятся они там же, где и ваши, например, воспоминания.



Прочитал внимательно: говорится о потоке. Не говорится о чем-либо вечном, неизменном и т.п.

ОК. Воспоминания где находятся? Минимальные элементы психического опыта где находяться? Уж не в потоке ли сознания?

----------


## Alex

А почему вообще всем так хочется, чтобы между тхеравадой и махаяной не было противоречий? Я не прикалываюсь, я правда не понимаю.

----------

Bob (04.03.2012), Lungrig (05.03.2012), Zom (04.03.2012), Аминадав (05.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Прочитал внимательно: говорится о потоке. Не говорится о чем-либо вечном, неизменном и т.п.


Вечный неизменный поток. Неужто это непонятно?




> ОК. Воспоминания где находятся? Минимальные элементы психического опыта где находяться? Уж не в потоке ли сознания?


И что?




> А почему вообще всем так хочется, чтобы между тхеравадой и махаяной не было противоречий?


Я думаю примерно потому же, почему некоторых не устраивает, к примеру, мысль о том, что все религии не об одном и том же. Или, к примеру, почему феминисток не устраивает что мужчины и женщины не равны ))

----------

Alex (04.03.2012), Bob (04.03.2012), Vidyadhara (04.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А почему вообще всем так хочется, чтобы между тхеравадой и махаяной не было противоречий? Я не прикалываюсь, я правда не понимаю.


Потому что, если противоречия существуют, значит, одна из этих школ неверно трактует Дхамму Будды. Остается только выяснить - которая.
Не мог же Будда дать учение, которое противоречило бы само себе.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (05.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Прочитал внимательно: говорится о потоке. Не говорится о чем-либо вечном, неизменном и т.п.
> 
> ОК. Воспоминания где находятся? Минимальные элементы психического опыта где находяться? Уж не в потоке ли сознания?


В Ниббане поток сознания (бхаванга сота) гаснет. Все виды сознания и толстые и тонкие прекращаются. Далай-лама описывает этот процесс по-другому. Что тонкое сознание остаётся. Т.е. некий тонкий атман - остаётся.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> В Ниббане поток сознания (бхаванга сота) гаснет. Все виды сознания и толстые и тонкие прекращаются. Далай-лама описывает этот процесс по-другому. Что тонкое сознание остаётся. Т.е. некий тонкий атман - остаётся.


А там хотя бы светло в Нирване то?  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (04.03.2012), Vidyadhara (04.03.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ниббана – это реальность, а не просто разрушение скверны или прекращение существования.


Мне кажется так. Допустим горит огонь (Кхандхи), а потом огонь полностью потух.  Является ли "полностью потухший огонь" чем то? Производит ли одно другое?

----------

Сергей Ч (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (05.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мне кажется так. Допустим горит огонь (Кхандхи), а потом огонь полностью потух.  Является ли "полностью потухший огонь" чем то? Производит ли одно другое?


Ну вот я и говорю, что распад кхандх- это распад кхандх, а ниббана- это ниббана. ) Распад и возникновение кхандх происходит каждое мгновение, а ниббана вне этого обусловленного процесса. 




> Арахант после своей смерти часто сравнивается с огнем, погасшим, когда вышло топливо, или с пламенем светильника, погасшим, когда закончилось фитиль и масло. Здесь следует понимать ясно и отчетливо, без всяких заблуждений, что сравниваемое с погасшим пламенем или огнем - это не Нирвана, но состоящее из Пяти Совокупностей "существо", осуществившее Нирвану. На этом месте надо сделать ударение, поскольку многие люди, даже некоторые великие ученые, неверно поняли и истолковали это сравнение как относящееся к Нирване. Нирвана никогда не сравнивается с погасшим огнем или светильником.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (05.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А там хотя бы светло в Нирване то?


Этот вопрос не схватывает цели. Про Ниббану невозможно говорить в категориях сансары.

----------

Федор Ф (05.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Если бы Ниббана была просто окончанием обусловленных дхамм, её бы не было смысла выделять в отдельную параматтху и отдельный класс необусловленных дхамм.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (05.03.2012), Сергей Ч (05.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> В Ниббане поток сознания (бхаванга сота) гаснет. Все виды сознания и толстые и тонкие прекращаются. Далай-лама описывает этот процесс по-другому. Что тонкое сознание остаётся. Т.е. некий тонкий атман - остаётся.


в тхераваде учат, что сознание исчезает при достижении нирваны, в махаяне, что не исчезает. ни там, ни там нет речи об атмане. атман не обнаружить. такой сущности нет и не было.

----------


## Топпер

> в тхераваде учат, что сознание исчезает при достижении нирваны, в махаяне, что не исчезает. ни там, ни там нет речи об атмане. атман не обнаружить. такой сущности нет и не было.


Неисчезающее в Ниббане  сознание - это и есть, по сути, атман. Вечная сущность.

----------

Vidyadhara (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> А там хотя бы светло в Нирване то?


Увы )))

«Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, *ни солнца, ни луны*. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...bbana-I-sv.htm

----------

Bob (05.03.2012), Vidyadhara (05.03.2012), Vladiimir (05.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Сергей Хабаров (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> А там хотя бы светло в Нирване то?


Не темно

----------

Aion (16.07.2012), Сергей Ч (06.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## До

> Неисчезающее в Ниббане  сознание - это и есть, по сути, атман. Вечная сущность.


Не обязательно. Наше нынешнее сознание уже *не* атман.

----------

Оскольд (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## До

> А почему вообще всем так хочется, чтобы между тхеравадой и махаяной не было противоречий? Я не прикалываюсь, я правда не понимаю.
> _____________
> Благодарность от (6): 
> Bob (Вчера),Lungrig (Сегодня),Zom (Вчера),Оскольд (Сегодня),Саша Демченко (Сегодня),Топпер (Вчера)


Многим хочется, чтоб были неустранимые противоречия, доказывающие, что махаяна искажение учения Будды.

----------

Fyodor (05.03.2012), Lungrig (05.03.2012), Pema Sonam (05.03.2012), Карма Палджор (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Неисчезающее в Ниббане  сознание - это и есть, по сути, атман. Вечная сущность.


неисчезающее в нирване сознание - это по сути не есть атман. атман - неделимая, вечная, самобытийная, независимая от причин сущность. сознание - постоянно изменяющийся процесс познания, не обладающий самобытием, где причиной последующего момента является предыдущий момент.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Я думаю, если кому не нравится непрекращающееся сознание, должны обосновать, почему его можно прекратить.
А которым нравится, пущай доказывают обратное.

----------


## Юй Кан

Старый вопрос: "Обладает ли Будда/Татхагата сознанием?". : )
Если НЕТ, то каким образом он способен, к примеру, адекватно отвечать на вопросы и свершать неизменно правильные деяния тела...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если НЕТ, то каким образом он способен, к примеру, адекватно отвечать на вопросы и свершать неизменно правильные деяния тела...


Это--пока "с остатком".

----------

Оскольд (05.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это--пока "с остатком".


Про "без остатка" можно говорить что угодно (сообразно уровню слушателей, перенаправляя их внимание с ответа на подобные вопросы -- на занятия практикой очищения того самого ума, какой есть : ), но по _большому счёту_ об этом нельзя сказать ничего, ибо это состояние попросту недифиницируемо в рамках доступной обычному уму чатушкотики.
Уж скока раз обсуждали, что это -- ТАК, и никак иначе. %)

----------


## Федор Ф

"Посредством полного разрушения наслаждения в существовании, 
Посредством* погашения* восприятия и *сознания,*
Посредством прекращения и успокоения ощущений:
Так, друг, я знаю для существ освобождение" / Самьютта Никая

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Посредством полного разрушения наслаждения в существовании, 
> Посредством* погашения* восприятия и *сознания,*
> Посредством прекращения и успокоения ощущений:
> Так, друг, я знаю для существ освобождение" / Самьютта Никая


То есть, паринирвана -- это полное и исчерпывающее НЕТУ НИЧЕГО?

----------


## Федор Ф

> То есть, паринирвана -- это полное и исчерпывающее НЕТУ НИЧЕГО?


Ох, Юй Кан... Это вы мне вопрос задаете? Я ведь дал цитату из Канона. Да, думаю, что ничего того, что мы подразумеваем под "всем", то что представляет собой бытие - нет. Но когда мы начинаем рассуждать о том, о чем мы не знаем, не можем пережить или представить - сразу слова теряют свой смысл и становятся бессильными. Когда я думаю о том, исчезает ли сознание, я перестаю уже понимать, что означает слово "сознание". Все слова втягивают нас снова в обусловленное и снова начинается этот бег мысли по кругу. Не знаю я... Отвечаю на ваш вопрос: Я НЕ ЗНАЮ

----------

Алексей Е (05.03.2012), Тао (05.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Я ведь дал цитату из Канона.


берите любую цитату из махаянского канона, где про деятельность будд на благо существ говорится. это докажет наличие сознания после пробуждения.

и что в итоге: цитата против цитаты. тхеравадины скажут, что не признают махаянских сутр, а махаянисты, что тхеравадины ограничены в понимании собственным каноном, поскольку там не все слова будды записаны.

----------

Кунсанг (06.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> То есть, паринирвана -- это полное и исчерпывающее НЕТУ НИЧЕГО?


Да, полное и исчерпывающее "нету ничего". 
Потому что такое "хотя бы что-нибудь"? Это:

- глаз и формы,
- ухо и звуки,
- язык и вкусы,
- нос и запахи,
- тело и тактильные ощущения,
- ум и объекты ума

Окончательная Ниббана - это полное прекращение этого "Всего".




> и что в итоге: цитата против цитаты.


Нет. В итоге - просто противоречие. А Будда не мог сам себе противоречить. И врать он не мог, говоря одним одно, а другим полностью противоположное. Просто кое-кто не понимал ниббаны, не устранил самостных воззрений, и сделал свою собственную, удобную ему концепцию вечного жития в сансаре.

----------

Bob (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (05.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ох, Юй Кан... Это вы мне вопрос задаете? Я ведь дал цитату из Канона. Да, думаю, что ничего того, что мы подразумеваем под "всем", то что представляет собой бытие - нет. Но когда мы начинаем рассуждать о том, о чем мы не знаем, не можем пережить или представить - сразу слова теряют свой смысл и становятся бессильными. Когда я думаю о том, исчезает ли сознание, я перестаю уже понимать, что означает слово "сознание". Все слова втягивают нас снова в обусловленное и снова начинается этот бег мысли по кругу. Не знаю я... Отвечаю на ваш вопрос: Я НЕ ЗНАЮ


Ну да, Ваш ответ, по мне, правильный, ведь, повторюсь, это состояние попросту недифиницируемо в рамках доступной обычному уму чатушкотики [т.е., в рамках четырёх вариантов ответа: 1) ДА [сознание существует]; 2) НЕТ (сознания не существует); 3) и ДА, и НЕТ; 4) ни ДА, ни НЕТ].
Потому ломать над этим голову, доказывая (себе или кому-то), что сознание в паринирване прекращается ИЛИ не прекращается -- вводить себя в заблужение.
Хотя, опять же, если этот вопрос так беспокоит ум, что аж практиковать невмоготу, то годится любой ответ, лишь бы оставить этот вопрос в покое... И в этом смысле вариант ответа, предлагаемый не только ЕСДЛ, -- наиболее универсален в том смысле, что с твоим полностью успокоенным сознанием, избавленным от привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п., всё будет хо-ро-шо : ).

----------

Tong Po (05.03.2012), Сергей Хабаров (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Да, полное и исчерпывающее "нету ничего".


_Будда также называет ниббану состоянием (пада), как аматапада – бессмертием или аччутапада, нетленностью.
Еще одно слово, которым Будда называет ниббану – это сача, истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте.
Поэтому все эти термины, рассмотренные как целое, ясно указывают на то, что ниббана – это реальность, а не просто разрушение скверны или прекращение существования._
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...a-cosmique.htm
Состояние чего? 
Бессмертие кого?
Нетленность чего?
Реальность чего?
Что познает ее на собственном опыте?

----------

Tong Po (05.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Просто кое-кто не понимал ниббаны


вот я и говорю, что тхеравадины будут утверждать, что махаянисты нафантазировали, а махаянисты, что тхеравадины ограничены в понимании. первые будут говорить, что будда не мог говорить разным людям по-разному, согласно их(этих людей) подготовке и пониманию, а вторые - что будда учитывал подготовку слушателей, говорил им разные по глубине вещи, подобно тому, как это бывает в школе по мере развития учеников.

----------

Tong Po (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> это состояние попросту недифиницируемо в рамках доступной обычному уму чатушкотики [т.е., в рамках четырёх вариантов ответа: 1) ДА [сознание существует]; 2) НЕТ (сознания не существует); 3) и ДА, и НЕТ; 4) ни ДА, ни НЕТ].


Почему же. Насчёт сознания всё ясно Будда сказал. Оно НЕ существует после смерти архата или будды.




> Состояние чего?
> Бессмертие кого?
> Нетленность чего?
> Реальность чего?


Это неправильные вопросы. Будда не говорит состояние "Чего?". Если бы он сказал "Состояние Кого-то", то такие вопросы были бы верными. Но он не говорит так.

“Друг Ямака, если бы тебя спросили: “Друг Ямака, когда монах – архат, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, что происходит с ним после распада тела, после смерти?” – то, будучи спрошенным так, как бы ты ответил?”

“Если бы меня так спросили, друг, я бы ответил: “Друзья, форма непостоянна. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, *прекратилось и исчезло*. Чувство непостоянно… восприятие непостоянно... формации непостоянны… сознание непостоянно. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, *прекратилось и исчезло*”. Будучи спрошенным так, друг, я бы ответил таким образом”.




> вот я и говорю, что тхеравадины будут утверждать, что махаянисты нафантазировали, а махаянисты, что тхеравадины ограничены в понимании. первые будут говорить, что будда не мог говорить разным людям по-разному, согласно их(этих людей) подготовке и пониманию, а вторые - что будда учитывал подготовку слушателей, говорил им разные по глубине вещи, подобно тому, как это бывает в школе по мере развития учеников.


Будда не мог a) врать б) говорить противоположных вещей.

----------

Bob (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Это неправильные вопросы. Будда не говорит состояние "Чего?". Если бы он сказал "Состояние Кого-то", то такие вопросы были бы верными. Но он не говорит так.


Ok, спасибо за ответ.
Но что насчёт:
_которую благородные познали на собственном опыте._
Чем благородные познают её на собственном опыте?




> Будда не мог a) врать б) говорить противоположных вещей.


А более полно раскрывать для одних и менее полно для других в зависимости от их подготовки? 
Одним он сказал, что, это состояние, бессмертие и нетленность, а другим раскрыл чего/кого?  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (05.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Будда не мог a) врать б) говорить противоположных вещей.


вот опять: тхеравадины думают одно, приверженцы махаяны - другое. первые считают, что говорить разным людям согласно их уровню подготовки разные вещи невозможно, вторые считают возможным. первые бы назвали такое положение вещей враньем, а вторые - мудрым подходом, который учитывает разные способности и подготовку индивидов.

----------

Tong Po (05.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> вот опять: тхеравадины думают одно, приверженцы махаяны - другое. первые считают, что говорить разным людям согласно их уровню подготовки разные вещи невозможно,


Почему невозможно?
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...a-sutta-sv.htm
_Этот фрагмент, как и всё, что говорил Будда, произнесено в особом контексте - в определённом окружении слушателей и в сложившейся ситуации. И поэтому нужно понимать это утверждение именно в этом контексте. Каламы были жителями Кесапутты. 
_...
Мы видим, что тхерваддины признают, что всё что говорил Будда произносилось в особом контексте и адаптировалось под конкретных слушателей.

----------

Tong Po (05.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Мы видим, что тхерваддины признают, что всё что говорил Будда произносилось в особом контексте и адаптировалось под конкретных слушателей.


это радует

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> берите любую цитату из махаянского канона, где про деятельность будд на благо существ говорится. это докажет наличие сознания после пробуждения.
> 
> и что в итоге: цитата против цитаты. тхеравадины скажут, что не признают махаянских сутр, а махаянисты, что тхеравадины ограничены в понимании собственным каноном, поскольку там не все слова будды записаны.


Эх, хорошо христианам, у них хоть источник один и учение попроще, и то вон какие разногласия! Что уж про нас-то говорить...




> первые бы назвали такое положение вещей враньем, а вторые - мудрым подходом, который учитывает разные способности и подготовку индивидов.


Вы почему-то упорно игнорируете не раз уже высказанную в этой теме мысль: *не может учение противоречить само себе*, даже если дается с учетом разных уровней учеников. И оставьте уже эту махаянскую манию величия.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Эх, хорошо христианам, у них хоть источник один и учение попроще, и то вон какие разногласия! Что уж про нас-то говорить...


так, а что плохого-то?

----------


## Федор Ф

> так, а что плохого-то?


А то, что это множит и утверждает заблуждения, в которых Истина-то тонет. Или вам Истина не нужна? Дхамма - это так, хобби такое?

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> А то, что это множит и утверждает заблуждения, в которых Истина-то тонет. Или вам Истина не нужна? Дхамма - это так, хобби такое?


Имхо, это скорее подход теистических религий(не только авраамических). Я имею ввиду разговор о некой абстрактной "Великой Истине", самодавлеющей и всеопределяющей Истине с большой буквы. Будда учил более практичным истинам. Истине о страдании, истине о причинах страдания, истине о прекращении страдания и о пути ведущему к этому прекращению. Не то, чтобы я хочу поумничать на эти заезжанные темы, просто удивляет немного, как все таки инертно человеческое сознание и неизбывно желание чувствовать свою исключительность даже у последователей Учителя, Который все время своего учительства вроде бы боролся с абсолютом, абсолютизацией и т.д. и т.п.
Впрочем может быть я Его просто не правильно понял. :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Вы почему-то упорно игнорируете не раз уже высказанную в этой теме мысль: *не может учение противоречить само себе*, даже если дается с учетом разных уровней учеников.


вот именно по причине разных уровней учеников, а также уровню информированности, склонностей и пр. и пр. и может казаться, что возникли противоречия. 




> А то, что это множит и утверждает заблуждения, в которых Истина-то тонет.


плюрализм мнений - это прекрасно. тхеравадины думают так, махаянисты - так. человек, который заинтересовался дхармой - пусть изучает, сопоставляет, анализирует, и в итоге выбирает согласно своему психотипу, способностям, возможностям и пр...

----------

Оскольд (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> а махаянисты, что тхеравадины ограничены в понимании собственным каноном


И еще. Обратил внимание, что очень часто на форуме повторяются одни и те же стереотипы. Ярлык, навешанный на Тхераваду, с удовольствием усваивается и многократно повторяется махаянистами. Но знаете, молодой человек, мы тхеравадинами не родились и выбрали эту традицию не потому что недоросли до Махаяны. Вы еще в колыбели лежали, когда я уже имел представление о  Махаяне. Но выбрал в итоге Тхераваду, как самое истинное учение. Мне хоть есть с чем сравнивать. А вы что знаете о Тхераваде, кроме этого же пресловутого ярлыка? Никогда не задумывались, почему этим путем ученики Будды достигали архатства? Наверное, потому что он на людей более низкого уровня рассчитан?
Что касается Канона, то в нем путь четко, подробно и исчерпывающе расписан. Ни убавить, ни прибавить. Все остальное (помимо Канона) - от лукавого.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> 1.Вечный неизменный поток. Неужто это непонятно?
> 
> 2. И что?


1. Вы чего, Зом?!!! Где говорится о вечном и неизменном потоке?! Как поток вообще может быть неизменным?! Нигде в Махаяне не гшоворится о неизменном потоке. ЕСДЛ этого не говорит. Почему-то это понятно всем (ну, не всем, конечно, но подавляющему большинству махаянцев), а вот Вам - нет. Однако, повторюсь: поток не может быть неизменным просто по определению.

2. А то. Если все дхаммы находятся в потоке сознания (с чем Вы фактически согласились), то и такая дхаммма как ниббана находится там же. А она, насколько я понимаю тхеравадинскую Абхидхамму, неизменна, несоставная и, следовательно... (думаю вывод дальше сами сделаете).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А почему вообще всем так хочется, чтобы между тхеравадой и махаяной не было противоречий? Я не прикалываюсь, я правда не понимаю.


Все противоречия в ограниченных умах. Это вопрос правильного понимания, правильных взглядов. Есть немало критики разных взглядов. По мне так не надо прикрывать личные взгляды традициями. Учителя махаяны не критиковали слов Будды. Только конкретные заблуждения  учеников. А вот некоторые ученики крайне жаждут обнаружить заблуждения у архатов, пытаясь через свои неправильные возрения превратно понять разъяснения правильных взглядов. Занятие увлекательное, но вредное.

----------

Федор Ф (05.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Имхо, это скорее подход теистических религий(не только авраамических). Я имею ввиду разговор о некой абстрактной "Великой Истине", самодавлеющей и всеопределяющей Истине с большой буквы. Будда учил более практичным истинам. Истине о страдании, истине о причинах страдания, истине о прекращении страдания и о пути ведущему к этому прекращению.


Так вот эта "Великая Истина" и представляет собой Четыре Благородные. Ничего другого я не имею в виду. Только эти истины не так просты и не только "практичны", как может показаться на первый взгляд. Эти истины включают в себя знание и понимание всей сансары, всех миров, знание их возникновения и прекращения, освобождения от них. Т.е., по большому счету - ВСЕ. Поэтому я говорю о них, как о "Великой Истине".

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

В махаяне хинаяной называют веру учеников в то, что архаты не равны Будде по способностям. И только по этой причине возникла необходимость сравнивать слова с каноном, хотя сам Будда сказал, что архата нужно расспросить.  в махаяне утверждается, что архат равен будде и все, что он делает и говорит - есть дхарма.
Поэтому в Махаяне главное - определение архатства, и передача дхармы по линии архатства. А в хинаяне главное - не забыть сутры. А кто их предает - не важно. Главное, чтобы дословно совпадало.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А то, что это множит и утверждает заблуждения, в которых Истина-то тонет. Или вам Истина не нужна? Дхамма - это так, хобби такое?


Истина — за пределами концепций. Воззрения, Тхеравады ли, Махаяны ли — это способы описания Пути к Истине, но никак не сама Истина.




> Вы еще в колыбели лежали, когда я уже имел представление о  Махаяне. Но выбрал в итоге Тхераваду, как самое истинное учение. Мне хоть есть с чем сравнивать. А вы что знаете о Тхераваде, кроме этого же пресловутого ярлыка? Никогда не задумывались, почему этим путем ученики Будды достигали архатства? Наверное, потому что он на людей более низкого уровня рассчитан?
> Что касается Канона, то в нем путь четко, подробно и исчерпывающе расписан. Ни убавить, ни прибавить. Все остальное (помимо Канона) - от лукавого.


Ну, а я, например, ознакомившись сначала с Тхеравадой, выбрал в конце концов Махаяну/Ваджраяну как самое истинное учение. Никогда не задумывались, почему этим путём ученики Будды достигали тела света?  :Smilie: 

Ни к чему меряться, чей канон толще (или истиннее). Желание меряться происходит из подсознательных сомнений. Лучше развивать саддху и избавляться от них, чем культивировать.

----------

Lungrig (05.03.2012), Tong Po (05.03.2012), Won Soeng (05.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Так вот эта "Великая Истина" и представляет собой Четыре Благородные. Ничего другого я не имею в виду. Только эти истины не так просты и не только "практичны", как может показаться на первый взгляд. Эти истины включают в себя знание и понимание всей сансары, всех миров, знание их возникновения и прекращения, освобождения от них. Т.е., по большому счету - ВСЕ. Поэтому я говорю о них, как о "Великой Истине".


Возможно Будда и знал все миры и т.д. и т.п., хотя иной раз Его слова о том, что он так и не нашел начало у сансары выглядят скорее так, как будто Он не смог, а не так как будто его нет, но это иногда и вообще скорее всего это моя личная аберрация в восприятии канонического текста. Но вот своим ученикам он таки намекал, что знает гораздо больше того, чем то чему Он учит(листья в ладони по сравнению с листьями в лесу) и объяснял, что тот огромный объем знания, которому Он не учит бесполезен для "единого на потребу", главной цели - избавлению от страдания. То есть все таки в этих истинах содержится не все вообще, а только все что нужно, чтобы прекратить дуккху. Отсюда, кстати, возможно проистекает желание пытливых махаянских умов таки обрести Его, Будды, всеведение.  :Big Grin:    Н у и еще, опять же слишком личное, но иной раз я думаю, что выше, знание как все прекратить или знание как всем этим пользоваться :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> вот опять: тхеравадины думают одно, приверженцы махаяны - другое. первые считают, что говорить разным людям согласно их уровню подготовки разные вещи невозможно, вторые считают возможным.


Если вы считаете - что архаты - это такой слабый уровень подготовки, которым ещё рано что-то объяснять - то извините, но в такой дискуссии я дальше не участвую за абсурдностью оной ,)




> 1. Вы чего, Зом?!!! Где говорится о вечном и неизменном потоке?! Как поток вообще может быть неизменным?! Нигде в Махаяне не гшоворится о неизменном потоке. ЕСДЛ этого не говорит. Почему-то это понятно всем (ну, не всем, конечно, но подавляющему большинству махаянцев), а вот Вам - нет. Однако, повторюсь: поток не может быть неизменным просто по определению.


В 10-ый раз. Далай Лама отрицает, что после смерти архата сознание прекращается. И этим он напрямую противоречит Будде. На этом закончим давайте, сколько можно бездонную бочку наполнять.




> 2. А то. Если все дхаммы находятся в потоке сознания (с чем Вы фактически согласились), то и такая дхаммма как ниббана находится там же


Нет. Ниббана как "объективный объект" не находится внутри сознания. Но познаётся она сознанием, и это её осознавание да, находится в сознании. Где же ещё ))

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему же. Насчёт сознания всё ясно Будда сказал. Оно НЕ существует после смерти архата или будды.


Бум теперь -- опять-сто-двадцать-пять и далее везде -- спорить по поводу ответа Будды на вопрос "Существует ли Татахагата после смерти", когда он мудро ушёл от прямого ответа, сводимого немудрыми к однозначному НЕТ? : )




> Это неправильные вопросы. Будда не говорит состояние "Чего?". Если бы он сказал "Состояние Кого-то", то такие вопросы были бы верными. Но он не говорит так.
> 
> “Друг Ямака, если бы тебя спросили: “Друг Ямака, когда монах – архат, чьи загрязнения уничтожены, что происходит с ним после распада тела, после смерти?” – то, будучи спрошенным так, как бы ты ответил?”
> 
> “Если бы меня так спросили, друг, я бы ответил: “Друзья, форма непостоянна. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, *прекратилось и исчезло*. Чувство непостоянно… восприятие непостоянно... формации непостоянны… сознание непостоянно. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, *прекратилось и исчезло*”. Будучи спрошенным так, друг, я бы ответил таким образом”.


И в этом случае он тоже ушёл ответа, мудро перенаправляя ум вопрощающего к тому, что привязывать своё "я" к форме и т.д. означает продлевать страдания.
Но и здесь он ничего не говорит о сознании, окончательно очищенном от привязанностей и никак не детерминируемом после достижения бессмертия/внерождённости (т.е., окончательного угасания/прекращения всего, остаточно обусловливающего сознание, уже очищенное от клеш/васан/привязанностей в силу остаточной кармы).




> Будда не мог a) врать б) говорить противоположных вещей.


Но мог говорить и, более того, -- го-во-рил каждый раз сообразно аудитории или индивиду.
Мудрость проявляется, в частности, ещё в том, чтобы не говорить ничего, способного привести в отчаяние или отпугнуть спрашивающего от Дхармы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Бум теперь -- опять-сто-двадцать-пять и далее везде -- спорить по поводу ответа Будды на вопрос "Существует ли Татахагата после смерти", когда он мудро ушёл от прямого ответа, сводимого немудрыми к однозначному НЕТ? : )


То что вы соотносите сознание (мано, читта, винньяна) с Татхагатой - это ваша ошибка. Сам Будда таких утверждений не делает.




> Но и здесь он ничего не говорит о сознании, окончательно очищенном от привязанностей и никак не детерминируемом


Вот у вас уже и возникло необусловленное сознание. Атман, то есть.




> Но мог говорить и, более того, -- го-во-рил каждый раз сообразно аудитории или индивиду.


Да-да-да. И архаты были глупой и несуразной аудиторией. Слышали мильон раз это. Да вот только асбурдно сие.

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Если вы считаете - что архаты - это такой слабый уровень подготовки, которым ещё рано что-то объяснять - то извините, но в такой дискуссии я дальше не участвую за абсурдностью оной ,)


На мой взгляд речь идёт не о том кто сильнее/слабее, умнее/глупее, а о склонностях той или иной личности, племени, народа.
Я уже приводил примеры с тхервады.ру в подтверждение этого.

----------


## Zom

> На взгляд речь идёт не о том кто сильнее/слабее, умнее/глупее, а о склонностях той или иной личности, племени, народа.


Ах ну да. У русских свои 4 Истины, а у таджиков - свои ))

----------

Bob (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но и здесь *он ничего не говорит* о сознании, окончательно очищенном от привязанностей и никак не детерминируемом


О5 25.

----------


## Tong Po

> В 10-ый раз. Далай Лама отрицает, что после смерти архата сознание прекращается. И этим он напрямую противоречит Будде. На этом закончим давайте, сколько можно бездонную бочку наполнять.
> 
> 
> Нет. Ниббана как "объективный объект" не находится внутри сознания. Но познаётся она сознанием, и это её осознавание да, находится в сознании. Где же ещё ))


Он нигшде не противоречит Будде, потому что о сознании, которое прекращается в Каноне как говорится? Какие условия такого сознания? Видимое и способность зрения - это "сознание глаза" ну и т.д. Про такое сознание говорится, что оно прекращается после паринирваны. ЕСДЛ нигде с этим и не спорит.

Чего "нет"? Вы сами признали, что дхаммы в - сознании, они, по сути, и составляют поток сознания. То есть дхаммы и есть поток сознания. И при ниббане угасают, прекращают воспроизводиться именно аффективные дхаммы, к коим относятся все, кроме дхаммы ниббана. А вот дхамма ниббана не прекращается. Она вообще необусловлена, но, если она не прекращается и, в то же время она анатта, то потому и говорится о потоке сознания, состоящем из неаффективных дхамм. Ещё раз - никаких дхамм "вне" сознания нету. И в этом случае мы как раз и избегаем и крайности этернализма (дхамма ниббана по-прежнему анатта) и крайности нигилизма.

----------

Fyodor (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Что касается Канона, то в нем путь четко, подробно и исчерпывающе расписан. Ни убавить, ни прибавить. Все остальное (помимо Канона) - от лукавого.


о чем, я собственно и пишу. тхеравадины не признают канона махаянского. логично, что с точки зрения махаяниста - личность, которая не признает слова будды, скажем так - руководствуется сугубо своим пониманием. что обижаетесь-то? одна традиция имеет свое понимание, другая - свое. главное, что в обеих традициях есть реализованные учителя, что эти традиции практичны, устраняют загрязнения ума, трансформирую личность к благому.

----------

Алевлад (06.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Ах ну да. У русских свои 4 Истины, а у таджиков - свои ))


При чём тут 4БИ? 
Более корректен был бы пример с горящим домом и отцом выманивающим детей игрушками.
Для древних жителей индии были свои игрушки, для тибетцев другие, а для современных таджиков третьи. 
А истина она одна - бежать из горящего дома.

----------


## Федор Ф

Нашел по теме несколько цитат из книги С. Радхакришнана "Индийская философия". Думаю полезно будет посмотреть всем. Да и книгу этого индийского философа почитать тоже, кстати.

"Цель существования - достижение нирваны, или *прекращения деятельности сознания*. Всякое сознание - это чувство, направленное на какой-либо объект, и поэтому является привязанностью  В тхераваде не говорится о том, что остается после достижения нирваны"


"Острая вражда между внутренней духовной сущностью хинаяны, которая порывает с видимым миром, и ее *приспособлением к мирским условиям* (*последнее является характерным для махаяны)* проходит через всю последующую историю буддистской религии. Махаяна - это великий путь, предназначенный *для всех,* в то время как хинаяна - это малый путь, только *для немногих* избранных"

"упование религии махаяны на спасителя - Будду... также не соответствует учению подлинного Будды".

----------

Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Если вы считаете - что архаты - это такой слабый уровень подготовки, которым ещё рано что-то объяснять - то извините, но в такой дискуссии я дальше не участвую за абсурдностью оной


я так не считаю. я считаю, что у тхеравады есть своя точка зрения, у махаяны своя. 

вот на вас ведь никто не обижается, что вы не считаете бодхисаттв "сынами будд"... ))) хотя подобное ваше мнение - полный абсурд.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> То что вы соотносите сознание (мано, читта, винньяна) с Татхагатой - это ваша ошибка. Сам Будда таких утверждений не делает.


То, что Вы утверждаете в силу собственных заблуждений, выдавая своё приватное однозначное оценочное мнение за мнение Будды, -- чья ошибка, сводящая диалог по сути (здесь -- о существовании Татахагаты после смерти) к переходу на личности?




> Вот у вас уже и возникло необусловленное сознание. Атман, то есть.


Ответ в Вашем стиле: Вы неправильно понимаете Палийский Канон (уж не говоря о санскритском, которого попросту не знаете, но берётесь о нём судить). : )
А касательно необусловленного сознания (мано, читта, винньяны : ) Татахагаты -- см. опять, опять и опять Калака сутту, не раз служившую не только Вам камнем преткновения.




> Да-да-да. И архаты были глупой и несуразной аудиторией. Слышали мильон раз это. Да вот только асбурдно сие.


Вы уверены, что, не будучи архатом и нараз сводя диалог к ироническим репликам и оценочным переходам на личности, правильно понимаете то, что Будда говорил архатам?
Откуда такая сердитая уверенность, а? %)

----------

Tong Po (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> "Острая вражда между внутренней духовной сущностью хинаяны, которая порывает с видимым миром, и ее приспособлением к мирским условиям (последнее является характерным для махаяны) проходит через всю последующую историю буддистской религии. Махаяна - это великий путь, предназначенный для всех, в то время как хинаяна - это малый путь, только для немногих избранных"


Я не понимаю тогда, почему тхеравадины вообще тогда "воюют". У них цель достичь нирваны, на этом все. Никаких обетов бодхсаттвы по спасению жс и всего мира они не давали и цели такой не ставят. Смысл тогда дискутировать с махаяной тут? Ладно бы это махаянцы бы делали в силу своих обетов, но тхеравадинов-то что цепляет? Какое им дело до остального мира, если это вдобавок явно будет тормозить их собственную практику на которую было бы гораздо больше времени если не ввязываться в бесмысленную для них полемику капая ядом тут на форуме? Ну, есть у них ПК, есть цель и практика, или в ПК есть слова о небходимости популяризации и захвата буддистами мира?

----------

Pema Sonam (05.03.2012), Tong Po (05.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я не понимаю тогда, почему тхеравадины вообще тогда "воюют". У них цель достичь нирваны, на этом все. Никаких обетов бодхсаттвы по спасению жс и всего мира они не давали и цели такой не ставят. Смысл тогда дискутировать с махаяной тут? Ладно бы это махаянцы бы делали в силу своих обетов, но тхеравадинов-то что цепляет? Какое им дело до остального мира, если это вдобавок явно будет тормозить их собственную практику на которую было бы гораздо больше времени если не ввязываться в бесмысленную для них полемику капая ядом тут на форуме? Ну, есть у них ПК, есть цель и практика, или в ПК есть слова о небходимости популяризации и захвата буддистами мира?


Повторюсь. Уже эта мысль высказывалась здесь: чтобы сохранить истинную Дхамму Будды. 
Встречный вопрос: а у вас какая цель в данной полемике? Чем вас так раздражает подлинное слово Будды? Не дает утверждаться в сансаре?

----------

Bob (05.03.2012), Zom (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Повторюсь. Уже эта мысль высказывалась здесь: чтобы сохранить истинную Дхамму Будды. 
> Встречный вопрос: а у вас какая цель в данной полемике? Чем вас так раздражает подлинное слово Будды? Не дает утверждаться в сансаре?


Мне кажется махаянцев "раздражает" не истинное слово Будды изложенное в ПК, а тот напор с каким местные тхеравадинцы клеймят их в ереси и по каждому поводу зачинают горячую полемику по типу "да вы же ничего не знаете, все это у вас басенки, вот идите к нам только у нас все истинно дальше некуда".
Пока главным тхеравадином здесь был Ассаджи, не склонный к джихаду, умудренный практикой и знанием сутт, до тех пор тут все было мирно, при этом мнение его ценилось,ибо говорил он редко но метко,  и многие именно благодаря ему переоценивали свое понимание и становились тхеравадинами.

----------

Fyodor (05.03.2012), Lungrig (05.03.2012), Tong Po (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне кажется махаянцев "раздражает" не истинное слово Будды изложенное в ПК, а тот напор с каким местные тхеравадинцы клеймят их в ереси и по каждому поводу зачинают горячую полемику по типу "да вы же ничего не знаете, все это у вас басенки, вот идите к нам только у нас все истинно дальше некуда".
> Пока главным тхеравадином здесь был Ассаджи, не склонный к джихаду, умудренный практикой и знанием сутт, до тех пор тут все было мирно, при этом мнение его ценилось,ибо говорил он редко но метко,  и многие именно благодаря ему переоценивали свое понимание и становились тхеравадинами.


Знаете, я тоже не за войну. Но хотелось бы, чтобы обе стороны слышали и понимали *друг друга*, а не только махаянцев. У меня сложилось прямо противоположное мнение по поводу того, кто кого клеймит. На мой взгляд, такое заведомо агрессивное отношение к Тхераваде недопустимо. Предлагаю обеим сторонам образумиться.

----------

Bob (05.03.2012), Lungrig (05.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Предлагаю обеим сторонам образумиться.


Было бы хорошо.

----------

Lungrig (05.03.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Не важно, "кто первым начал". Главное - кто первым прекратил.

----------

Lungrig (05.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Увы )))
> 
> «Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, *ни солнца, ни луны*. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...bbana-I-sv.htm


А теперь обратим своё внимание на то, что, казалось бы, противоречит : ) однозначному суждению об однозначном уничтожении сознания Татхагаты в париниббане.

Есть такая "[буддо-]сфера, где [нет ничего, доступного обыденному уму]"? *Есть.*
Можно ли что-то однозначно утверждать о том, что не является относящимся ни к сфере воприятия, ни к сфере не-восприятия? *Нельзя.*
Можно ли как-то однозначно определить сознание, не являющееся ни ограниченным, ни безграничным? *Никак нет.*
ИТОГО: уж чего действительно НЕТ, так это возможности определить эту сферу исчерпывающим образом. : )

Заодно, по мне, несуразное "ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия" следует заменить правильным "ни сферы восприятия, ни не-восприятия".

----------


## Zom

> То есть дхаммы и есть поток сознания. И при ниббане угасают, прекращают воспроизводиться именно аффективные дхаммы, к коим относятся все, кроме дхаммы ниббана. А вот дхамма ниббана не прекращается. Она вообще необусловлена, но, если она не прекращается и, в то же время она анатта, то потому и говорится о потоке сознания, состоящем из неаффективных дхамм. Ещё раз - никаких дхамм "вне" сознания нету. И в этом случае мы как раз и избегаем и крайности этернализма


Вот с такой трактовкой у вас и выходит, что внутри вашего потока сознания есть некая необусловленная штуковина. Это называется АТМАН.




> А касательно необусловленного сознания (мано, читта, винньяны : ) Татахагаты -- см. опять, опять и опять Калака сутту, не раз служившую не только Вам камнем преткновения.


Вы Калака сутту трактуете в силу ваших этерналистических воззрений. В ней идёт речь о том, что сознание более не схвачено невежеством. Но там не говорится, что оно стало вдруг внезапно атмано-образным, т.е. необусловленным и вечным.  У вас же Татхагата - это сознание. Хотя в других суттах он говорит, что такая точка зрения ошибочна. 

Впрочем, всё это (все эти махаянские споры о вечности сознания) не удивительно. Вот ведь, Будда говорит как:

«Монахи, необученный заурядный человек может разочароваться этим телом, состоящим из четырёх великих элементов, может стать беспристрастным по отношению к нему, может освободиться от него. Почему? Потому что очевидны развитие и упадок [тела], подхватывание [при рождении] и отбрасывание [при смерти] этого тела, состоящего из четырёх великих элементов. Поэтому необученный заурядный человек может разочароваться этим телом, состоящим из четырёх великих элементов, может стать беспристрастным по отношению к нему, может освободиться от него.

Но что касается того, что называется «умом», «интеллектом», «сознанием» - то необученный заурядный человек неспособен разочароваться этим, неспособен стать беспристрастным по отношению к этому, не может освободиться от этого. Почему? [Слишком] долгое время необученный заурядный человек это лелеял, удерживал и ухватывал таким образом: «Это - я. Это - моя душа. Это то, чем я являюсь». Так необученный заурядный человек неспособен разочароваться этим, неспособен стать беспристрастным по отношению к этому, не может освободиться от этого.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Bob (05.03.2012), Ittosai (05.03.2012), Vidyadhara (05.03.2012), Тао (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (06.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Bob

> Мне кажется махаянцев "раздражает" не истинное слово Будды изложенное в ПК, а тот напор с каким местные тхеравадинцы клеймят их в ереси и по каждому поводу зачинают горячую полемику по типу "да вы же ничего не знаете, все это у вас басенки, вот идите к нам только у нас все истинно дальше некуда".
> Пока главным тхеравадином здесь был Ассаджи, не склонный к джихаду, умудренный практикой и знанием сутт, до тех пор тут все было мирно, при этом мнение его ценилось,ибо говорил он редко но метко,  и многие именно благодаря ему переоценивали свое понимание и становились тхеравадинами.


"Мир"- махаянцев с тхеравадинами заключался, в том что вторые носу не высовывали?  :Cool:  Уважаемый Ассаджи, не склонный к джихаду - просто сделал свой форум.  :Kiss:

----------

Zom (05.03.2012), Федор Ф (06.03.2012), Фил (06.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Тема окончательно перешла в обсуждение, где каждый обосновывает другого шаблоном "ты не прав, потому что вот цитата, где говорится правильно". Такой подход не продуктивен. И противоречит правилам диспута, в котором стремятся выявить заблуждения, присутствующие у сторон.

Стороны не пытаются понять логику и аргументы оппонентов, чтобы использовать именно их в опровержении. Но а если такие попытки и делаются, то опровержение показывается, опять же, не собственной логикой оппонента, а цитатой из какого-либо источника, где говориться, что утверждение оппонента ошибочно.

Тема закрыта.

----------

Lungrig (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Повторюсь. Уже эта мысль высказывалась здесь: чтобы сохранить истинную Дхамму Будды. 
> Встречный вопрос: а у вас какая цель в данной полемике? Чем вас так раздражает подлинное слово Будды? Не дает утверждаться в сансаре?


Так и сохраняйте её в Сангхе. Зачем навязывать её всем остальным?

Нас раздражают не подлинные слова Будды. Нас раздражает, что нам навязывают ограниченное понимание части подлинных слов Будды как единственно верное, тем самым заставляя нас отказываться от другой части подлинных слов Будды, что с нашей точки зрения, является неблагим действием.

----------

Lungrig (06.03.2012), Pema Sonam (05.03.2012), Tong Po (06.03.2012), Кунсанг (06.03.2012)

----------

